# 15 April 2013 - 2 Explosions at Finish line of Boston Marathon



## cupper

Major news outlets in US are reporting that 2 explosions took place at the finish line of the Boston Marathon today. 

*Two explosions at Boston marathon finish line*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/two-explosions-at-boston-marathon-finish-line/2013/04/15/64ce863a-a5ff-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html?hpid=z1



> BOSTON — Two explosions at the finish line of the Boston Marathon have resulted in injuries.
> 
> Bloody spectators were being carried Monday to the medical tent that had been set up to care for fatigued runners. Police wove through competitors as they ran back toward the course.
> 
> “There are a lot of people down,” said one man, whose bib No. 17528 identified him as Frank Deruyter of North Carolina. He was not injured, but marathon workers were carrying one woman, who did not appear to be a runner, to the medical area as blood gushed from her leg. A Boston police officer was wheeled from the course with a leg injury that was bleeding.
> 
> About three hours after the winners crossed the line, there was a loud explosion on the north side of Boylston Street, just before the photo bridge that marks the finish line. Another explosion could be heard a few seconds later.


----------



## McG

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22160691


----------



## Robert0288

more info from local news:



> Two explosions have been reported near the Boston Marathon finish line on Boylston Street as thousands of people gathered for the race, and there are reports of injuries.
> 
> The blasts happened at about 2:50 p.m. near the intersection of Boylston and Exeter streets. Store fronts have been blown out, and there have been reports of dozens of injuries.
> 
> Witnesses said several victims lost limbs, and the area was being evacuated.
> 
> The first explosion happened across from the Lenox Hotel and the second blast was about 15 seconds later, witnesses said.
> 
> Many of the injured appeared to be spectators who gathered for the 117th running of the race.
> 
> NewsCenter 5's Sean Kelly said the impact of the explosions could be felt blocks away.
> 
> The victims were being taken to Massachusetts General Hospital.
> 
> NewsCenter 5 and WCVB.com will have more information when it becomes available.
> 
> http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Explosions-reported-near-Boston-Marathon-finish-line/-/11971628/19757044/-/ktnc1wz/-/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## pointfiveoh

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/15/17764747-witnesses-2-explosions-heard-near-finish-line-of-boston-marathon - NBC News
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/explosions-boston-marathon-finish-line-18960342 - ABC News

This is messed up...


----------



## R.C.

Here's a feed from The Toronto Star as well...

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/04/15/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_finish_line.html


----------



## cupper

Here is a link for Google Maps of the location.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Boylston+Street,+Boston,+MA&hl=en&ll=42.349712,-71.078311&spn=0.001138,0.00202&sll=42.354104,-71.05176&sspn=0.036408,0.064631&oq=boylBoston,+MA&hnear=Boylston+St,+Boston,+Massachusetts&t=h&z=19

Switch off the 45 deg view and you can see the finish line painted on the pavement.


----------



## Strike

Have a friend running.  Last time posted is at 40 km, but that was after the blast so I'm hoping she's okay.  This is messed up.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Some people will accuse North Korea and get all riled up.
Left Wingers will accuse the US government of bombing their own people to implicate North Korea.
The Taliban will try and take credit.
West borough baptist church will blame gay runners.
Conspiracy types will soon start with their shadows and unmarked cars and government plots and youtube videos.


I'll be happy if whoever did it gets caught and given the death penalty.


----------



## Haletown

Still of one of the explosions. . .


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Strike said:
			
		

> Have a friend running.  Last time posted is at 40 km, but that was after the blast so I'm hoping she's okay.  This is messed up.



DH has reported in and she is fine


----------



## cupper

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> DH has reported in and she is fine



Some good news.


----------



## Strike

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> DH has reported in and she is fine



Not who I was thinking of, but also good news.  Daughter of my friend posted on FB and seems my friend was just coming around the last corner when the bombs went off.


----------



## Kirkhill

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Some people will accuse North Korea and get all riled up.
> Left Wingers will accuse the US government of bombing their own people to implicate North Korea.
> The Taliban will try and take credit.
> West borough baptist church will blame gay runners.
> Conspiracy types will soon start with their shadows and unmarked cars and government plots and youtube videos.
> 
> 
> I'll be happy if whoever did it gets caught and given the death penalty.



You forgot the Irish..... it being Boston and all.


----------



## Haletown

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> You forgot the Irish..... it being Boston and all.



leave it to CNN  . . 

"You're kidding RT @joebrooks: CNN's Wolf Blitzer just speculated if anti-tax groups were behind the bombing . . .


----------



## Cansky

Still waiting for word on one of my soldiers.  Hoping no news is good news. Fingers crossed


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Jesus Christ.  

Thoughts go out to the victims and families.


----------



## Strike

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Still waiting for word on one of my soldiers.  Hoping no news is good news. Fingers crossed



Try this:

http://www.baa.org/individual.html

Should give you an idea where he was.  Last timer the runners hit now is at 40 km and the bombs went off at 4:10 race clock timing so that should help you out.


----------



## Robert0288

I've had this number filtered down to me from a friend to check up on fellow Canadians that might have been there.

1-800-387-3124
http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/detroit/consul/services.aspx


----------



## Cansky

Strike said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> http://www.baa.org/individual.html
> 
> Should give you an idea where he was.  Last timer the runners hit now is at 40 km and the bombs went off at 4:10 race clock timing so that should help you out.



Thank you according to his finish time and your points he finished about 10 min before bomb.  Still will feel better once we hear for sure he is ok.

Kirsten


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Unbelievable. So sorry to read that users have friends present. Thoughts extended to all participants and families/friends of during this undoubtedly scary period.


----------



## cupper

Currently NBC reports that 2 people killed, and 23 people injured.


----------



## cupper

News Conference with Boston Police Commisioner:

Apparently there was a third incident at the JFK Library.

Advising people to stay home.

Multiple EOD teams currently checking out bags and packages dropped by spectators during the rush to get away from the scene, but have found no new devices.


----------



## Pryce

> BOSTON -- Two bombs exploded near the finish of the Boston Marathon on Monday, killing two people, injuring 23 others and sending authorities rushing to aid wounded spectators at America's oldest and most prestigious marathon, race organizers and police said.
> One runner, a state police officer from neighbouring Rhode Island, said he saw at least two dozen people with very serious injuries, including missing limbs.
> About two hours after the winners crossed the finish line, there was a loud explosion on the north side of Boylston Street, just before the photo bridge that marks the line. Another explosion could be heard a few seconds later.
> 
> Medical workers aid injured people at the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston on Monday, April 15, 2013. (AP Photo/The Boston Globe, David L Ryan)
> 
> Medical workers wheel the injured across the finish line during the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston on Monday, April 15, 2013. (AP Photo/Charles Krupa)
> 
> Medical responders run an injured man past the finish line the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston on Monday, April 15, 2013. (AP Photo/Charles Krupa)
> 
> Medical workers aid injured people at the finish line of the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston on Monday, April 15, 2013. (AP Photo/Charles Krupa)
> 
> Medical workers aid injured people at the finish line of the 2013 Boston Marathon following an explosion in Boston, Monday, April 15, 2013. (AP Photo/Charles Krupa)
> The Boston Marathon said that bombs caused the two explosions and that organizers were working with authorities to determine what happened. The Boston Police Department said two people were killed and 23 others injured.
> A senior U.S. intelligence official said the two other explosive devices found nearby were being dismantled. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the findings publicly.
> Competitors and race volunteers were crying as they fled the chaos. Bloody spectators were being carried to the medical tent that had been set up to care for fatigued runners. Authorities went onto the course to carry away the injured while stragglers in the 26.2-mile (42-kilometre) race were rerouted away from the smoking site.
> Roupen Bastajian, a 35-year-old state trooper from Rhode Island, had just finished the race when they put the heat blanket wrap on him and he heard the first blast.
> "I started running toward the blast. And there were people all over the floor," he said. "We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A lot of people amputated. ... At least 25 to 30 people have at least one leg missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing."
> A Boston police officer was wheeled from the course with a leg injury that was bleeding.
> "There are a lot of people down," said one man, whose bib No. 17528 identified him as Frank Deruyter of North Carolina. He was not injured, but marathon workers were carrying one woman, who did not appear to be a runner, to the medical area as blood gushed from her leg.
> Smoke rose from the blasts, fluttering through the national flags lining the route of the world's oldest and most prestigious marathon. TV helicopter footage showed blood staining the pavement in the popular shopping and tourist area known as the Back Bay.
> A third explosion was heard about an hour after the first two after authorities warned spectators to expect a loud noise from a water cannon.
> "There are people who are really, really bloody," said Laura McLean, a runner from Toronto, who was in the medical tent being treated for dehydration when she was pulled out to make room for victims of the explosions. "They were pulling them into the medical tent."
> Runners who had not finished the race were diverted straight down Commonwealth Avenue and into a family meeting area, according to an emergency plan that had been in place.
> The White House said President Barack Obama has been notified about the explosions. The administration said it is in contact with state and local authorities and the president directed his administration to provide whatever assistance is necessary in the investigation and response.
> Vice-President Joe Biden was on a conference call with gun control activists when staffers turned on televisions in his office Monday to view coverage of the explosions. Biden said during the call that his prayers were with those who suffered injuries.
> "Apparently there has been a bombing," Biden said. "I don't know any of the details of what caused it, who did it. I don't think it exists yet. But our prayers are with those people in Boston who suffered injury."
> Shortly after the explosions, Secret Service shut down Pennsylvania Avenue outside the White House, cordoning off the area with yellow police tape. Several Secret Service patrol cars also blocked off the entry points to the road.
> The White House was not on lockdown and tourists and other onlookers were still able to be in the park across the street from the executive mansion.
> The Federal Aviation Administration warned pilots that it had created a no-fly zone over the site of the explosions in Boston.
> The agency said in a notice issued Monday about an hour after the explosions that a no-fly zone with a 3.5-mile (5.6-kilometre) radius has been created over 811 Boylston Street. The zone is limited to flights under 3,000 feet (914 metres) in altitude, which is lower than most airliners would fly except when taking off or landing.
> The notice said the no-fly zone is effective immediately and will remain in effect until further notice. Pilots planning flights were urged to call their local flight service station.
> In Britain, police said they were reviewing security plans for Sunday's London Marathon, the next major international marathon. Thousands of people compete in the London Marathon every year, thronging the city's streets. London is also considered a top target for international terrorists.
> A London Metropolitan Police spokesman confirmed Monday that police are working with marathon officials to review security plans for Sunday's event. The London race's chief executive, Nick Bitel, expressed shock and sadness about the situation in Boston, saying "it is a very sad day for athletics and for our friends in marathon running."
> In New York City, police spokesman Paul Browne said that critical response teams are deployed around the city. Officials were stepping up security at hotels and other prominent locations.
> Runners who had not finished the Boston race were diverted straight down Commonwealth Avenue and into a family meeting area, according to an emergency plan that had been in place.
> The nearby Prudential Tower, the city's second-tallest building with an upscale shopping mall on the ground, was evacuated, along with the luxury Mandarin Oriental hotel, according to media reports.
> Race day got started with 26 seconds of silence in honour of the victims of the December school shooting in Connecticut. A little more than 2 hours later, the lead runners passed the Mile 26 marker, which was decorated with the Newtown, Connecticut, seal and dedicated to the memory of those killed there.
> The annual 26.2-mile (42-kilometre) marathon takes place on Patriot's Day, a state holiday that celebrates the evacuation of Boston by the British in the American Revolution.
> Spectator Cherie Falgoust was waiting for her husband, who was running the race.
> "I was expecting my husband any minute," she said. "I don't know what this building is ... it just blew. Just a big bomb, a loud boom, and then glass everywhere. Something hit my head. I don't know what it was. I just ducked."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.cp24.com/two-dead-dozens-injured-following-boston-explosions-1.1238779#ixzz2QZGy4Wwj


----------



## Strike

NY Post reporting on Twitter that they have detained a Saudi national in a Boston hospital.


----------



## CougarKing

CBC coverage of the attack just said that there were more than 2,000 Canadians listed as entrants on the Boston Marathon (which had up to a reported 27,000 entrants of all nationalities), so the Canadian Consulate in Boston is trying to confirm their whereabouts...

From _National Post_ coverage:


> *• Canadians in Boston needing assistance can reach the Consulate General at (617) 247-5100*



Meanwhile CBC coverage of the Boston Police press conference just stated that there was 3rd incident at the JFK library, but that it was not to be confused with a controlled explosion on Boylston Street by their bomb squad to get rid of another device.


----------



## cupper

For anyone trying to contact people in the Boston area, Officials have shut down the cell system to prevent new remote detonations.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/official-cellphone-service-shut-down-in-boston-to-prevent-remote-detonations-of-explosivew/2013/04/15/21824c30-a60f-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html?hpid=z2

Also

*Google establishes Person Finder*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/early-lead/?liveblog_entry=google-establishes-person-finder&hpid=z2



> Google has established a Person Finder related to the Boston Marathon. If you head here, you can either report that you are looking for someone or that you have information about someone’s status.



http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions/


----------



## Remius

Not sure how accurate this is but up to 12 dead now.  Over 50 injured plus a man in custody.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO

Again, the media has been known to jump the gun on these things.


----------



## Robert0288

Here's the Boston police/fire/ems scanner if anyone is interested http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6254/web


----------



## JorgSlice

Already posted.


----------



## Jester_TG

Man this is messed up!!

<glued to news>


----------



## cupper

The President is scheduled to speak to the nation at 6:10 EDT.


----------



## Jester_TG

that was a pretty short speech.

No org has taken responsibility - looking like a domestic terrorist/nut case


----------



## PAdm

Just tuned into the news.  Loved how I saw volunteers along side uniforms digging through the mess and treating the casualties.  Where would we be without volunteers in our communities?  

The news is now in ramble mode as they are waiting to bring us "live" to the House of Representatives so we can see them hold 2 minutes of silence.  Let's get back to the more pressing questions about this bizarre event.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jester_TG said:
			
		

> No org has taken responsibility - looking like a domestic terrorist/nut case


It may be a _touch_ early to rule out others.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Jester_TG said:
			
		

> that was a pretty short speech.
> 
> No org has taken responsibility - looking like a domestic terrorist/nut case



Because a country or organization who just commits a terrorist attack against the strongest nation on Earth is going to necessarily jump at taking credit?


----------



## Jester_TG

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> It may be a _touch_ early to rule out others.



noted....I'm just repeating what I am hearing on CBS's coverage.


----------



## Jester_TG

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Because a country or organization who just commits a terrorist attack against the strongest nation on Earth is going to necessarily jump at taking credit?



A lot do....but again - noted it is early


----------



## Strike

This was posted on my friend's FB.  Seems people are pulling together.



> Thanks for all your concern. We are safe and sound at our hotel in Woburn MA. Our race ended at 25.75 miles, minutes from the finish. I cannot say enough about the incredible people of Boston who came out to give us water and garbage bags to keep warm while we waited for news, along with the incredible volunteers and police for helped get us safely out of the downtown area. Our thoughts and prayers are with those who weren't so lucky. A very sad end to what was supposed to be an incredible day for the lucky 27,000 running.


----------



## The Bread Guy

PM's message (highlights mine):


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement on the explosions at the Boston Marathon:
> 
> “I was shocked to learn of the explosions that occurred today during the running of the Boston Marathon. It is truly a sad day when an event as inspiring as the Boston Marathon is clouded by such senseless violence.
> 
> “Our thoughts and prayers are with those injured or affected by this horrible incident.  We stand with our American neighbours in this difficult time.”
> 
> *Canadians in Boston requiring emergency assistance should contact the Consulate General at (617) 247-5100. Friends and relatives seeking information on Canadian citizens believed to be in the area should contact 1-800-387-3124 or sos@international.gc.ca*.”


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Jester_TG said:
			
		

> A lot do....but again - noted it is early



Less talking, more listening.

Enough with the one liners just to hear yourself talk.

---Staff---


----------



## cupper

Some good advice on how to deal with children who may have questions.

*Helping Children with Scary News*

http://www.pbs.org/parents/rogers/special/scarynews-thoughts.html



> Helping Children Deal with Tragic Events in the News
> 
> During his lifetime, Fred Rogers reassuring way of helping families with difficult times, beginning with his response to Robert Kennedy's assassination. Over the years since then, there have, unfortunately, been other tragic events during which parents and educators turned to him for his calming and thoughtful insight. Fred Rogers' wisdom is timeless, and his messages continue to be valuable for children and the people who care for them, as we deal with the events of today's world.
> 
> In times of community or world-wide crisis, it's easy to assume that young children don't know what's going on. But one thing's for sure, children are very sensitive to how their parents feel. They're keenly aware of the expressions on their parents' faces and the tone of their voices. Children sense when their parents are really worried, whether they're watching the news or talking about it with others. No matter what children know about a crisis, it's especially scary for them to realize that their parents are scared.
> 
> WHO WILL TAKE CARE OF ME?
> 
> In times of crisis, children want to know, "Who will take care of me?" They're dependent on adults for their survival and security. They're naturally self-centered. They need to hear very clearly that their parents are doing all they can to take care of them and to keep them safe. They also need to know that people in the government, in their community and in the world, and other people they don't even know, are working hard to keep them safe, too.
> 
> HELPING CHILDREN FEEL MORE SECURE
> 
> Play is one of the important ways young children have of dealing with their concerns. But, even playing about the news can be scary and sometimes unsafe. So adults need to be nearby to redirect that kind of play into nurturing themes, such as a hospital for the wounded or a pretend meal for emergency workers. When children are scared and anxious, they might become more dependent, clingy, and afraid to go to bed at night. Whining, aggressive behavior, or toilet accidents may be their way of asking for more comfort from the important adults in their lives. Little by little, as we adults around them become more confident, hopeful and secure, our children probably will, too.
> 
> SCARY, CONFUSING IMAGES
> 
> The way that news is presented on television can be quite confusing for a young child. The younger the children are, the more likely they are to be interested in the typical news scenes of close-up faces, particularly if the people are expressing strong feelings. When there's tragic news, the images on TV are most often much too graphic and too disturbing for young children.
> 
> LIMIT YOUR OWN TV VIEWING
> 
> It's easy to allow ourselves to get drawn into watching televised news of a crisis for hours and hours; however, exposing ourselves to so many tragedies can make us feel hopeless, insecure, and even depressed, feelings that even young children can sense. We help our children-and ourselves-if we're able to limit our own television viewing. Our children need us to spend time with them-away from the frightening images on the screen.
> 
> TALKING AND LISTENING
> 
> Even if we wanted to, it would be impossible to give our children all the reasons for such things as war, terrorists, abuse, murders, fires, hurricanes, and earthquakes. If they ask questions, our best answer may be to ask them, "What do you think happened?" If the answer is, "I don't know," then the simplest reply might be something like, "I'm sad about the news, and I'm worried. But I love you, and I'll take care of you."
> 
> If we don't let children know it's okay to feel sad and scared, they may try to hide those feelings or think something is wrong with them whenever they do feel that way. They certainly don't need details of what's making us sad or scared, but if we can help them accept their own feelings as natural and normal, their feelings will be much more manageable for them.
> 
> Fred Rogers often told this story about when he was a boy and would see scary things on the news: "My mother would say to me, 'Look for the helpers. You will always find people who are helping.' To this day, especially in times of 'disaster,' I remember my mother's words, and I am always comforted by realizing that there are still so many helpers-so many caring people in this world."
> 
> HELPFUL HINTS
> 
> Do your best to keep the television off, or at least limit how much your child sees of any news event.
> 
> Try to keep yourself calm. Your presence can help your child feel more secure.
> 
> Give your child extra comfort and physical affection, like hugs or snuggling up together with a favorite book. Physical comfort goes a long way towards providing security. That closeness can nourish you, too.
> 
> Try to keep regular routines as normal as possible. Children and adults count on familiar patterns of everyday life.
> 
> Plan something that you and your child can enjoy together, like taking a walk or going on a picnic, having some quiet time together or doing something silly. It can help to know there are simple things in life that can help us feel better, both in good times and in bad.
> 
> Even if children don't mention what they've seen or heard in the news, it can help to ask what they think has happened. If parents don't bring up the subject, children can be left with their misinterpretations. You may be surprised at how much your child has heard from others.
> 
> Focus attention on the helpers, like the police, firemen, doctors, nurses, paramedics and volunteers. It's reassuring to know there are many caring people who are doing all they can to help in this world.
> 
> Let your child know if you're making a donation or going to a meeting, writing a letter or e-mail of support, or taking some other action.
> 
> It can help children know that adults take many different active roles...and that we don't give in to helplessness in time of crisis.
> 
> ©2005 Family Communications, Inc.


----------



## dapaterson

Boston Police twitter feed (https://twitter.com/Boston_Police) reports there are now three fatalities.  As well, the FBI has taken over the investigation.


----------



## daftandbarmy

IntelCenter
Boston Marathon Bombing
15 Apr. 2013
http://eepurl.com/x_Lun 

The Boston Marathon bombing is a terrorist attack. It could have been executed by a sophisticated organized group down to a lone actor following direct or indirect guidance from a group. It may be foreign or domestic.

No credible claim of responsibility has been identified yet. The last two major terrorist attacks on US soil by jihadi groups were claimed within 72 hours. The 2010 Times Square attack by Tehrik-i Taliban Pakistan (TTP) was claimed in less then 24 hours in a video. The 2009 Christmas Delta attack by al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) was claimed in 72 hours in a written statement.

The claim of responsibility for this attack could be delivered in video, written or audio form and may be distributed broadly or direct to the media. The current location of the attacker(s) and the overall plan, if involving follow-on attacks, may impact the timing of a claim.

The three terrorist groups most aggressively threatening attacks in the US are al-Qaeda, Tehrik-i Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP). However, there are many other jihadi and non-jihadi groups that could also be responsible. Al-Shabaab in Somalia is also of concern. The explosive growth of jihadi groups around the world following 9-11 (see map of groups here) has significantly complicated the threat picture in the US as well as efforts by groups to train individuals remotely through magazines and videos to conduct attacks.

For a map of groups threatening attacks against the US because of the "Innocence of Muslims" video last October, click here.

IntelCenter is closely monitoring all terrorist communications for any claim of responsibility or threat of further attacks.
STAY INFORMED
• Alert updates to your cell phone & email - FlashNet - http://www.intelcenter.com/flashnet/
• Threats & Claims to your email - Threat & Claim Monitor (TCM) - http://www.intelcenter.com/tcm/
• Analysis, Claims Threats, Video & More - IntelCenter Database (ICD) - http://www.intelcenter.com/icd/

For additional information and questions, email info@intelcenter.com or call 800-719-8750. You can also visit us at http://www.intelcenter.com


----------



## Cansky

CTV news is reporting no Canadians were injured in the blast.  Thank god. Still haven't heard from my troop but will rest easier now. 

 Sorry unable to post the link to CTV news.


----------



## skyhigh10

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Some people will accuse North Korea and get all riled up.
> Left Wingers will accuse the US government of bombing their own people to implicate North Korea.
> The Taliban will try and take credit.
> West borough baptist church will blame gay runners.
> Conspiracy types will soon start with their shadows and unmarked cars and government plots and youtube videos.
> 
> 
> I'll be happy if whoever did it gets caught and given the death penalty.



Great response.  Love the WBC reference...  ;D

Hopefully said individual*s are in the process of being water boarded errrrrr ,   questioned about their motives / accomplices. 

Absolutely horrific.  On a serious note, I feel as though this is going to be narrowed down quickly.   


Edit:   Apparently it has.  Take it with a grain of salt . Apparently the suspect is denying involvement.  

"Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital"

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO


----------



## McG

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/conservative-mp-describes-chaos-after-boston-marathon-explosion-1.1238927


----------



## Strike

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Great response.  Love the WBC reference...  ;D
> 
> Hopefully said individual*s are in the process of being water boarded errrrrr ,   questioned about their motives / accomplices.
> 
> Absolutely horrific.  On a serious note, I feel as though this is going to be narrowed down quickly.
> 
> 
> Edit:   Apparently it has.  Take it with a grain of salt . Apparently the suspect is denying involvement.
> 
> "Authorities ID person of interest as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital"
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO



The Post also said 12 people are dead and is the only paper reporting this.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> CTV news is reporting no Canadians were injured in the blast.  Thank god. Still haven't heard from my troop but will rest easier now.
> 
> Sorry unable to post the link to CTV news.



I have been told that your troop is fine


----------



## Teeps74

Strike said:
			
		

> The Post also said 12 people are dead and is the only paper reporting this.



A couple of other sources have stated that "there is a person of interest" under guard.  Everything surrounding that guy is a rumour.

We should all be very careful about assigning blame (not directed at Strike, but rather the larger audience).  Allow the authorities to do their job.  As indicated in another post here, if it was radicals, they will soon be announcing their participation in this evil event.


----------



## Cansky

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have been told that your troop is fine



Thank you PPCLI Guy


----------



## The Bread Guy

According to Saudi media, PAK Taliban denies responsibility:


> The Pakistani Taliban, which claimed the 2010 Times Square bomb plot, on Tuesday denied anything to do with explosions that killed three people and wounded more than 100 in Boston.
> 
> "We believe in attacking US and its allies but we are not involved in this attack," Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan told AFP.
> 
> "We have no connection to this bombing but we will continue to target them wherever possible," Ehsan added ....





			
				Strike said:
			
		

> The Post also said 12 people are dead and is the only paper reporting this.


Most media at this point are talking about "at least 3" dead - including this eight-year-old waiting to see his cross the finish line


----------



## a_majoor

NP infographic: http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/04/15/boston-marathon-bomb-attacks-graphic/


----------



## krimynal

its a blessing that the 3rd bomb didn't go off , because that one near the medical tents would have done a LOT of damage ....


----------



## kratz

krimynal said:
			
		

> its a blessing that the 3rd bomb didn't go off , because that one near the medical tents would have done a LOT of damage ....



As mentioned earlier, we need to be cautious stating anything as the MSM is still collecting information as it comes in.

No need to repeat things that have been reported in error. With online reporting, these reports are being updated continuously.

CBC is reporting the Mass Gov Deval Patrick being quoted there were no other explosive devices at or near the city.


----------



## krimynal

kratz said:
			
		

> As mentioned earlier, we need to be cautious stating anything as the MSM is still collecting information as it comes in.
> 
> No need to repeat things that have been reported in error. With online reporting, these reports are being updated continuously.
> 
> CBC is reporting the Mass Gov Deval Patrick being quoted there were no other explosive devices at or near the city.



sorry didn't want to be out of line


----------



## jollyjacktar

Bostonain's were there for us in 1917 when we needed assistance and support.  My heart goes out to all those affected by this sick despicable act.  May the grieving find comfort and the wounded a speedy recovery.  And to the FBI may they find whomever is responsible and bring them to justice.


----------



## The Bread Guy

For better or worse, with the usual caveats, a Wikipedia event page is now in play.


----------



## Jester_TG

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21988916/2013/04/16/plane-brought-back-to-gate-at-logan-airport



> BOSTON (MyFoxBoston.com) – Sources told FOX 25 there was an American Airlines flight that was headed to Chicago. There were two men on that plane – not sitting next to each other – and speaking Arabic.
> 
> There were some concerned marathoners on the flight so the plane was brought back to the gate and the two men were escorted off the plane.
> 
> No other details were immediately available.
> 
> Read more: http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21988916/2013/04/16/plane-brought-back-to-gate-at-logan-airport#ixzz2Qe0iwWES


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/04/15/bomb-experts-offer-analysis-based-on-details-from-boston-marathon-explosions



> The explosions at the Boston Marathon on Monday were likely caused by high-power black powder explosives, bomb experts tell U.S. News, and at least one of them was likely shaped in a pipe bomb.
> 
> Footage of the initial detonation of the blast showed an explosive plume that would align with a high-powered pipe bomb, says Fred Burton, a retired Diplomatic Security Service special agent who helped investigate the first World Trade Center bombing, among other high-profile attacks…
> 
> Building a pipe bomb does not require a great degree of sophistication, Burton says, but getting them to function properly “does take some practice.”…
> 
> The white smoke that emanated from the blasts indicate this was likely a smokeless or black powder, he says, not a military-type explosive such as C-4 or plastic explosives, which give off black smoke.


----------



## Old Sweat

Here is a link to Small Dead Animals, which has a post that includes links to two items of unverified information, the first about the identity of the perpetrators and the second about the nature of the devices. The second, at least, appears to have some credence as it has been announced that six litre pressure cookers were used.

http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/archives/investigation-i.html

Again, this is unverified information.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Here they are saying it was pressure cooker IED, up to seven were placed around the city.  Crude devices using blackpowder or similar blasting agents, not mil grade explosive.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2309545/Boston-bombings-2013-Devices-killed-including-Martin-Richard-Krystle-Campbell-used-terrorists-Afghanistan.html


----------



## Stoker

I have been to Boston, many, many times in my career as its a frequent favourite port visit for us. Its a great city and filled with great people. My prayers go out to the families of the victims murdered in this cowardly act.


----------



## cupper

Latest from Washington Post:

*‘Yesterday, terrorism was brought to the city of Boston’*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/boston-marathon-bomb-blasts-kill-at-least-three-leave-scores-injured/2013/04/16/92f25550-a677-11e2-b029-8fb7e977ef71_story.html?hpid=z1



> BOSTON — President Obama on Tuesday called the bombing of the Boston Marathon “a heinous and cowardly act” and said the FBI is investigating the blasts that killed at least three people and injured more than 170 as “an act of terrorism.”
> 
> “Any time bombs are used to target innocent civilians, it is an act of terror,” a grim-faced Obama said in a brief statement from the White House. He said authorities don’t yet know the motive behind the attack or whether it was the work of a terrorist group or “a malevolent individual.”
> 
> The president spoke as the FBI was mounting a worldwide investigation and police here were scouring hours of videotape and thousands of photographs in an effort to learn who detonated two bombs near the finish line of the venerable sporting event on Monday, blasting runners off their feet and critically injuring 17 people.
> 
> Investigators believe the bombs were placed inside pressure cookers, according to a law enforcement official, who spoke on condition of anonymity. The official, who said that pieces of pressure cookers have been recovered from the scene, cautioned that investigators do not know how the explosives were detonated.
> 
> Pressure cookers would increase the force with which ball bearings and other metal pieces would explode outward. Doctors who briefed the media Tuesday described seeing such pieces — nails, shrapnel and pellets — in patient’s tissues, indicating that the bombs were packed to inflict the maximum damage.
> 
> Ron Walls, chairman of emergency medicine at Brigham and Women’s Hospital, said three victims had small, BB-type objects that had been blown into their flesh by the bombs. One of the three also had about a dozen half-inch nails embedded in his skin. A fourth individual had a single nail lodged in his body.
> 
> The objects were “clearly designed to be projectiles and were built into the explosive devices,” he said at a news conference. Michael Zinner, the hospital’s chief of surgery, compared the bombs to improvised explosive devices similar to those used in the Iraq War.
> 
> “Almost all the injuries are in the lower extremities. Think of this like an IED,” he said.
> 
> Among the dead was an 8-year-old boy, who was identified as Martin Richard, of Boston’s Dorchester neighborhood. He and his family were watching the race near the finish line, an annual ritual for thousands of Boston families. Martin’s mother and one sister were badly injured in the blast.
> 
> The boy’s father, Bill Richard, issued a statement asking for privacy and saying: “My dear son Martin has died from injuries sustained in the attack on Boston. My wife and daughter are both recovering from serious injuries.”
> 
> Krystle Campbell, of Medford, Mass., was also identified as being among the dead. The third victim has not yet been identified.
> 
> Authorities said police are currently processing surveillance footage and and photo evidence as part of the investigation. Even as victims were being transported from the bomb site on Monday afternoon, Police Commissioner Ed Davis said, officers rushed into nearby business establishments to secure video that could provide them with clues.



More at link.


----------



## kevincanada

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Here they are saying it was pressure cooker IED, up to seven were placed around the city.  Crude devices using blackpowder or similar blasting agents, not mil grade explosive.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2309545/Boston-bombings-2013-Devices-killed-including-Martin-Richard-Krystle-Campbell-used-terrorists-Afghanistan.html



"Initially counter-terrorism sources in the city believed that seven devices were planted across the city - but only two detonated." from the article above.

I would be very cautious to believe or pass on anything at this point unless it comes from President Obama himself or a official from the FBI.  My local media reported 3 devices, then 24 hours later reported 2 devices.  My local cops give the media the nickname "The vultures".

That aside my thoughts are with the victims and families and may the FBI catch the perpetrators sooner rather than later.


----------



## cupper

Latest statement from the FBI

http://www.fbi.gov/boston/press-releases/2013/remarks-of-special-agent-in-charge-richard-deslauriers-at-press-conference-on-bombing-investigation



> Good afternoon. I am Richard DesLauriers, the special agent in charge of the Boston Division.
> 
> Let me recap our efforts in this investigation.
> 
> Yesterday at this time, our collaborative efforts were focused on saving lives and treating the injured. At the same time, resources were directed to ensure the safety of our community.
> 
> As soon as those important tasks were completed, first responders focused on establishing a criminal investigation. The FBI Boston’s Joint Terrorism Task Force, composed of more than 30 federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies, including Boston Police, Massachusetts State Police, and ATF, HSI, United States Secret Service, and others responded to the scene. Many of them were already there as part of the general security for the marathon already in place.
> 
> The first step law enforcement took was to secure the physical area around the blast for the purpose of preserving evidence in the area related to the devices itself. This morning the FBI, along with Boston PD, Massachusetts State Police, and ATF officially began its forensic evidence recovery effort at the site. Their goal was to recover physical items related to the blast. Those items have been recovered and sent to the FBI’s Laboratory in Quantico, Virginia. There, specialized examiners will reconstruct the device and determine its makeup and components. Among items partially recovered are pieces of black nylon—which could be from a backpack—and what appear to be fragments of BBs and nails possibly contained in a pressure cooker device. We are expediting this blast evidence to our Laboratory in Quantico, Virginia for a complete and thorough analysis.
> 
> In addition, this morning, it was determined that both of the explosives were placed in a dark-colored nylon bag or backpack. The bag would have been heavy because of the components believed to be in it. At this point, it is difficult to determine specific components used until we can eliminate other factors which may have been already present in the environment. In fact, that won’t be known with some certainty until the Laboratory completes its final review.
> 
> Away from the scene, yesterday afternoon, the JTTF began its investigation. Immediately after the bombing, the FBI initiated a command post. Those assigned to the JTTF, intelligence analysts, and other personnel from every state, local, and federal government agency associated with the JTTF—and many others on their own, including Boston PD and Mass State Police—more than 1,000 law enforcement officers across many agencies—have been assigned to this investigation via the command post. They began canvassing sources, reviewing government and public source databases, and conducting interviews with eyewitnesses and others to determine who is responsible for this crime. We are doing this methodically, carefully, yet with a sense of urgency.
> 
> All across the nation, and around the world, the force of the United States is working hard to locate those responsible.
> 
> Already, the FBI has received more than 2,000 tips as of noon today, many of which have already been reviewed, analyzed, and vetted.
> 
> We will continue to work around the clock, tirelessly, side by side with our partners to continue to investigate and act on these leads.
> 
> Regarding who might be suspected of this event, the investigation is in its infancy. As law enforcement, it’s our responsibility to thoroughly review each and every piece of evidence. Some of our activity you may see, some of it you won’t—but rest assured, we are working hard to get the answers.
> 
> At this time, there are no claims of responsibility. The range of suspects and motives remains wide-open.
> 
> Importantly, the person who did this is someone’s friend, neighbor, coworker, or relative. We are asking anyone who may have heard someone speak about the marathon or the date of April 15 in any way that indicated he or she may target the event to call us. Someone knows who did this.
> 
> Cooperation from the community will play a crucial role is this investigation. We ask that businesses review and preserve surveillance video and other business records in their original form. And we are asking the public remain alert and to alert us to the following activity:
> 
> An individual who expressed a desire to target the marathon;
> Suspicious interest in researching how to create explosive device;
> The noise of explosions in remote areas prior to yesterday which may have been used as tests by those responsible;
> Someone who appeared to be carrying an unusually heavy, dark-colored bag yesterday around the time of the blasts and in the vicinity of the blasts.
> 
> As further substantive details become available that are appropriate for release, then together we will either issue a release or hold a press conference.
> 
> Tomorrow, we plan to hold another press conference in the early afternoon.
> 
> Thank you very much, and I also want to thank the public for their tremendous support in this investigation.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

As previous posters have mentioned, we should all be careful about jumping to conclusions about who may be responsible for this act. Here, reproduced under the usual caveats of the Fair Dealing section of the Copyright Act, is a timely reminder of what happens when people jump the gun.



> Richard Jewell Cannot Accept Our Apology
> Apr 16, 2013
> By Patrick.
> 
> After a crime like yesterday's Boston bombings, it can be worthwhile to reflect on how we've reacted to similar tragedies.  Consider the case of Richard Jewell.
> 
> A terrorist detonated a bomb at Atlanta's Olympic Park, during the 1996 Olympic games. That terrorist was Eric Robert Rudolph, who pled guilty to the crime along with a number of abortion clinic bombings. Mr. Rudolph is presently a guest at the ADMAX hotel in Florence Colorado.
> 
> For nine years, Richard Jewell labored under suspicion that he'd been the bomber. In fact, Richard Jewell was a jewel of a man, a private security guard who spotted the bomb, informed the police of its existence, and escorted park visitors off the site until the bomb exploded. Jewell was a hero.
> 
> Such an unlikely hero, it occurred to the FBI, and CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and the Atlanta Journal Constitution, that he must have planted the bomb. After all, private security guards are losers. Mall cops. And Jewell, for all his common sense and bravery in a crisis, was an odd man. A little weird, a law-enforcement wannabe who'd just happened to be in the right place at the right time, then went on tv talking as though he was an actual cop. And he was fat.
> 
> Obviously that weirdo Jewell had planted the bomb so he could take credit for discovering it.
> 
> Or so it seemed, for some reason, to the FBI, which leaked Jewell as the primary suspect, and CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and the Atlanta Journal Constitution, which took the leak, a perfect story after all, and used it to make Jewell's life Hell on Earth.
> 
> And to All Of Us, who behaved like beasts toward Jewell, because after all CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and the Atlanta Journal Constitution reported that the FBI had fingered him as the bomber.
> 
> Jewell died 11 years after the bombing, exonerated and a little richer thanks to several settlements against media outlets like CNN, but still a broken man. In its obituary, the New York Times, which had also reported on the allegations against Jewell, eulogized him as the hero of the Atlanta attack.
> 
> Which did Richard Jewell no good whatsoever.
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph has never apologized to Jewell. Nor, for that matter, have the people of Georgia who spat on him. All Of Us.
> 
> If the FBI, and CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and the Atlanta Journal Constitution, and All Of Us, could get the Atlanta bombing so tragically wrong in 1996, they, and we, can do it today. In the days to come, it would behoove All Of Us to take what the FBI, and CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and their ilk, have to say about suspects and motives with a grain of salt.
> 
> Lest we find ourselves owing someone a Richard Jewell-sized apology.
> 
> Perhaps the best apology we, All Of Us, can give to Richard Jewell is to be a little more skeptical of what we're told by the FBI, and CNN, and NBC, and the New York Post, and the Atlanta Journal Constitution, and their ilk.
> 
> It will do Richard Jewell no good whatsoever, but it will make All Of Us better citizens.



 Article Link


----------



## CougarKing

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> As previous posters have mentioned, we should all be careful about jumping to conclusions about who may be responsible for this act.



The need to be careful hasn't stopped a wave of speculation about who may be behind this attack.

link



> *Who's behind the Boston Marathon bombings? 4 theories*
> 
> By Peter Weber | The Week – 21 hours ago.
> More than half a day after the explosions in Boston, police still have few answers. That hasn't quieted the speculation
> 
> Law enforcement officials don't have any official suspects in Monday's twin bombings at the finish line of the Boston marathon. And President Obama specifically urged people not to speculate on who's behind the attack, which killed at least three people, including an 8-year-old boy, and wounded more than 100 others, including several amputations.
> 
> "We still don't know who did this or why," Obama said Monday night. "People should not jump to conclusions before we have all the facts. But make no mistake. We will get to the bottom of this. We will find out who did this. We will find out why they did this. Any individual or responsible groups will feel the full weight of justice."
> 
> Of course, plenty of people are speeding by the president's advice and jumping to conclusions, or at least jumping to theories. "We all wonder first who did this," says Michael Tomasky at The Daily Beast. And, Tomasky says, a little careful speculation isn't such a bad thing. Here are four groups that are the focus of early (and — let us be clear — sometimes baseless) finger-pointing in the Boston attack:
> 
> *1. Islamist jihadists*
> This theory was inevitable in the worst attack on U.S. soil since the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, and it gained some initial credence from a New York Post report that a 20-year-old Saudi national had been picked up as a "person of interest." Police quickly threw cold water on that report, but then Boston TV station WABC reported that police are "searching for a darker skinned or black male with a black backpack and black sweatshirt, possibly foreign national from the accent of the individual."
> 
> Another anonymous law enforcement official "notes that the manner of the attack suggests it may have been Al Qaeda inspired — if not Al Qaeda directed," says Christopher Dickey at The Daily Beast. That's because the construction of the bombs — gunpowder with ball-bearings and other shrapnel to maximize the damage — is similar to a bomb recipe shared by Al Qaeda "on its internet manuals for terrorist attacks."
> 
> Of course, not everyone is convinced. "Horrific as this obviously was, it doesn't seem big enough" for an attack by Arab terrorists, says The Daily Beast's Tomasky. "Everything we know about their m.o. — the 1993 WTC bombing, the 2000 LAX plot, and 9-11 — suggests that they aim bigger."
> 
> *2. Right-wing militia types*
> This theory, too, was inevitable. And most proponents point to the date — Patriots' Day — as a clue. Residents of Massachusetts and Maine celebrate Patriots' Day by taking the day off of work and re-enacting the first battles of the American Revolution, says Sommer Mathis at The Atlantic Cities. "But in recent years, Second Amendment activists and anti-government modern-day militia members have tried to co-opt the holiday, which also roughly marks the anniversary of the Oklahoma City bombing."
> 
> It's also "wise in these cases to remember that the 1995 bombing of the Federal Building in Oklahoma City and the bombing at the Atlanta Olympics in 1996 were carried out by Americans who espoused extreme right-wing causes," says The Daily Beast's Dickey.
> 
> There's also the fact that the Boston Marathon fell on tax day this year, and the last mile of the race "was dedicated to Newtown victims," says Tomasky.
> 
> But man you would have to be a really 100 percent out-there sicko to think that this was how you wanted to make a political statement about gun rights. I think there are dangerous extremists among that group, but I don't think even they would do or approve of doing something like this. [Daily Beast]
> 
> *3. The government*
> 
> "False flag" attack proponents wasted no time blaming the government for staging the Boston explosions to achieve their own ends, says Alex Seitz-Wald at Salon. First out of the gate was Alex Jones, who tweeted: "Our hearts go out to those that are hurt or killed #Boston marathon – but this thing stinks to high heaven #falseflag."
> 
> 
> Then "Dan Bidondi, a 'reporter/analyist' (sic) for Alex Jones's InfoWars, managed to ask Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick the very first question in a nationally televised press conference," notes Slate's David Weigel:
> 
> Why were the loud speakers telling people in the audience to be calm moments before the bombs went off? Is this another false flag staged attack to take our civil liberties and promote homeland security while sticking their hands down our pants on the streets? [Via Slate]
> 
> "Patrick, looking on with a mixture of rage and pity, said 'no,' surely aware that he couldn't halt this guy's incipient Internet fame," says Weigel. But the inevitable Boston marathon "truthers" will have a hard time with this conspiracy theory. There were too many cameras and witnesses to "concoct a really compelling conspiracy theory," and the real-time fact-checking on Twitter has decimated the bad information that conspiracies need to thrive. For example, those "loud speakers" urging calm never happened.
> 
> 
> *4. A criminally insane lone wolf*
> 
> There's also the possibility that this attack was perpetrated by some "local nutcase," says Tomasky at The Daily Beast. "I guess I am right now leaning in that least conspiratorial direction." Unfortunately, in our "open and free society," people can cause massive destruction with a few well-placed bombs. There's a decent chance the Boston marathon attackers were "motivated by simple revenge of some kind, or by nothing but the disease in someone's brain."


----------



## Journeyman

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> The need to be careful hasn't stopped a wave of speculation about who may be behind this attack.


....nor people re-posting such speculation.  

It's even better when the re-posters don't even have the competence to provide comment or insight into the posts.....it's just cut & paste....   :boring:


----------



## CougarKing

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....nor people re-posting such speculation.
> 
> It's even better when the re-posters don't even have the competence to provide comment or insight into the posts.....it's just cut & paste....   :boring:



Professor, 
In spite of the uncalled for comments about implied incompetence, I am not obligated to make comments about everything that is posted. Furthermore, if you read other threads such as in the China superthread, you would see I have provided commentary in the past on issues that interest me more. I post certain articles such as the one above mainly to spark discussion and I only comment if an interesting discussion develops. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moving on, it appears the US authorities have identified a suspect:

Sun News link



> JOE WARMINGTON | QMI AGENCY
> 
> 
> BOSTON - Boston is bracing itself for a major development to drop in the Boston Marathon bombing case.
> 
> *Sources say there is a "substantial" lead in the case which will be explained this afternoon.*
> 
> "There are a couple of pictures of a potential suspect that the FBI has had sent to them," said a Boston police officer.
> 
> Another officer said a description of the suspect is coming but that leads from the picture have provided "movement" in the investigation.
> 
> *A third officer said law enforcment has identified who the bomber may be.
> 
> It is unclear if there is anyone in custody but many sirens in past hour have fuelled that speculation.*
> 
> One officer suggested there may be people who fit descriptions being questioned, but that does not qualify as "a person in custody."
> 
> The FBI has not officially confirmed or denied the lead.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

CNN blog says a suspect has been arrested.......


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> CNN blog says a suspect has been arrested.......



I tuned into CNN and they're clarifying that there has been no arrest(s), no one in custody. I didn't catch the name or official position of the gentleman who was speaking, but he was law enforcement. He explained that at this time there is simply a "clear" suspect based on photographs and descriptions.


----------



## muskrat89

InfoWars is typically  a little too much "tinfoil hat" for me, but I admit, these photographs are pretty interesting.

http://www.infowars.com/boston-bombing-culprits-found/

http://www.infowars.com/navy-seals-spotted-at-boston-marathon-wearing-suspicious-backpacks/


----------



## krimynal

interesting , but I just hope it's not what I think it is ............


----------



## PuckChaser

They look military, but their presence their could be less sinister in that they were covert security. I'll wait and see what the FBI says.


----------



## kevincanada

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> InfoWars is typically  a little too much "tinfoil hat" for me, but I admit, these photographs are pretty interesting.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/boston-bombing-culprits-found/
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/navy-seals-spotted-at-boston-marathon-wearing-suspicious-backpacks/



To add to the Tinfoil hat aspect.  The bomb detonation was at 4 hour 9 minute according to the race tracker,  The white hat individual is moving the distance of one street lamp to the next at 2 hour 35 minute according to the photo's.  Assuming 10 minutes of leisure walking.  If it was his backpack.   In those particular stills it would mean the individual dropped the backpack roughly 1 hour and 44 minutes before detonation.

It would be really damning evidence if he shows up again after the 2hr 35m mark with another duffel bag.  I'm sure FBI has their list of suspects, boy what a task to piece together hours of footage and look at every second from every angle.  It's good though, if amateurs can come up with this that quick.  With some luck 1000's of pro's are way ahead of us rookies with the images.


----------



## cupper

:facepalm:

It's the DC Sniper Case all over again.

Because someone saw a white box truck speeding away from one of the early shootings, the police were running around stopping white box trucks. (Take a look around you sometime and do a survey of the number of white box trucks)

Turns out the shooters were driving a blue Chevy Caprice.

Next time you are out walking around, do a survey of how many people have back packs. How many are black?

The problem is that when you are told to look for a particular thing, you will see that thing everywhere (and sometimes even when it isn't really there).


----------



## Container

im pretty sure the brown pant and black jacket guys are cops.

See here:

http://i.imgur.com/58ZoJ51.jpg?1

Where 10 of them are standing together behind a cop truck.


----------



## J.J

Container said:
			
		

> im pretty sure the brown pant and black jacket guys are cops.
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/58ZoJ51.jpg?1
> 
> Where 10 of them are standing together behind a cop truck.



I believe them to be Homeland Security, I have seen them wear the tan pants, brown boot etc several times.


----------



## Container

I should be more clear- agents of the state in some form rather than suspects like in the links.


----------



## muskrat89

Agreed, on the tan pants guys


----------



## PuckChaser

WR said:
			
		

> I believe them to be Homeland Security, I have seen them wear the tan pants, brown boot etc several times.



Makes perfect sense, the ones indicated on that site are all dressed in the same "uniform".


----------



## cupper

*Crowdsourcing or witch hunt? Reddit, 4chan users try to ID Boston bomb suspects
Social-media users take the FBI's request for photo clues one step further by attempting to ID suspects without hard evidence or legal procedure.*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57580148-1/crowdsourcing-or-witch-hunt-reddit-4chan-users-try-to-id-boston-bomb-suspects/



*Boston bombing photos stir up amateur slueths*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/boston-bombing-photos-stir-up-amateur-slueths/2013/04/17/b6b3f30e-a799-11e2-b029-8fb7e977ef71_story.html?hpid=z2

Best Quote:





> So online users set to work, playing a version of Where’s Waldo in which nobody knows who Waldo is, what he is wearing, if there is one Waldo or four.


----------



## cupper

In the era of the 24 hour news cycle, where we are subjected to endless hours of repetitive speculation and assumption when no new information is forthcoming, we need to take an almost jaundiced view of what is being reported. In the race to be the first to nail the big break in the story, it seems that caution may be thrown to the wind.

*The media's 'marathon' meltdown*

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/04/boston-marathon-media-meltdown-90241.html?hp=t1_3



> The fast-moving news out of Boston on Wednesday snared some of the most respected reporters and news outlets in the country into offering false or conflicting information about whether a suspect had been arrested — leaving CNN and the Associated Press, among others, scrambling to clean up their reports as the day went on.
> 
> The flood of conflicting reports, confusion, and subsequent criticism reminded some of June 28, 2012, when many media outlets — most notably CNN — incorrectly reported the Supreme Court’s Obamacare ruling.
> 
> Now as then, many of the nation’s most trusted, established media organizations raced to broadcast breaking news, only to find themselves eating their words minutes later. Now as then, those who resisted the temptations of getting the story first were rewarded with getting the story right. And now as then, the media’s failures were widely mocked across social media.
> 
> As in June, no single news outlet on Wednesday bore more criticism than CNN (the network that describes itself as “the most trusted name in news”) and no single news outlet received greater priase for its restraint than NBC News — a fact that matters greatly not just to the reporters responsible (CNN’s John King and NBC’s Pete Williams) but to the executives in New York, who understand that the integrities of their respective brands are at stake.
> 
> When the dust settled, CNN released a statement defending its initial report of an arrest in the bombings: “CNN had three credible sources on both local and federal levels. Based on this information we reported our findings. As soon as our sources came to us with new information we adjusted our reporting.” (As in June 2012, Fox News did not respond to a request for comment.)
> 
> This was not the same as the apology the network had issued after the Supreme Court ruling, and it earned them more criticism on Twitter: “[The] problem with CNN, FNC saying sources led them astray: NBC News was RIGHT all day,” Bill Carter, who covers the television industry for the New York Times, wrote on Twitter. “Good sources WERE available.”
> 
> The media’s coverage had been in conflict from the beginning, even before CNN and NBC’s reports. At 1:42 p.m., the Associated Press, citing a law enforcement official, reported that an arrest was “imminent” and that the suspect would be brought to court. One minute later, Reuters, citing a government source, reported that investigators did not yet have the name of a suspect and made no mention of an arrest.
> 
> Then, at 1:45 p.m., CNN’s King - who had earlier broken the news the a suspect had been identified on video - went on air and said that “an arrest has been made.” King cited two sources: a local law enforcement source he had spoken with, and another unnamed source who had spoken with his colleague Fran Townsend, former President Bush’s terrorism advisor. Not long after, Fox News and The Boston Globe were issuing similar reports. CBS Boston, citing a law enforcement official, reported that an arrest had been made, but then quickly pulled that report from its website.
> 
> At 1:55 p.m. ten minutes after CNN’s initial report, NBC’s Williams went on air and said no arrest had been made.
> 
> ”We’ve been told by several sources that there is no arrest. Then it begins to break down from there, about whether – let’s start at the other end – what do they know?” Williams reported. “Information that is pointing in totally different directions is coming from normally very dependable sources, and we can’t just flip a coin and pick one. We have to have them line up before we can say for sure what it is. All we can say for certain is that all of our sources say no arrest.”
> 
> Confusion ensued. CNN and Fox News and even the AP would reiterate around the 2 o’clock hour that an arrest had been made. Meanwhile, CBS News and ABC News were reporting that one had not been made. POLITICO was among those citing CNN’s reporting, though it quickly revised its story to reflect other conflicting reports.
> 
> Around 2:10 p.m., Williams once again made his report clear: “All we can say for certain, is that all of our sources say no arrest,” he said on NBC. CNN held its ground. As late as 2:25 p.m., The Boston Globe was still reporting that a suspect was being taken to the courthouse.
> 
> Meanwhile, CNN started to seem nervous. On air, anchors and contributors discussed the importance of “not getting ahead of ourselves.”
> 
> Then, at 2:28 p.m. the tide turned: Tom Fuentes, the former FBI Assistant Director, came on CNN and cited three sources, including two high-level sources, all of whom said that no arrest had been made.
> 
> “There has been no arrest, and in fact a suspect has not been identified by name yet,” he told CNN anchors Chris Cuomo and Anderson Cooper. “They’re looking for someone, but they don’t have anyone in custody yet and they’re looking for identification.”
> 
> The discomfort on air was palpable. Cuomo scrambled: “Ok, that would be — we don’t know what’s right or not right at this point.” For more than five minutes, the anchors discussed the importance of being cautious.
> 
> Later, CNN’s Joe Johns would cite two Justice Department officials, both of whom also said that no arrest had been made.
> 
> Around this time, the FBI responded to the initial reports from CNN, the Associated Press, and others with a stern denial and a plea for more dilligent reporting.
> 
> “Contrary to widespread reporting, no arrest has been made in connection with the Boston Marathon attack,” FBI Special Agent Greg Comcowich said in a written statement on Wednesday afternoon. “Over the past day and a half, there have been a number of press reports based on information from unofficial sources that has been inaccurate. Since these stories often have unintended consequences, we ask the media, particularly at this early stage of the investigation, to exercise caution and attempt to verify information through appropriate official channels before reporting.”
> 
> While Twitter erupted with criticism of CNN, Williams was widely praised as being among the best reporters on his beat, if not the business.
> 
> Later, on MSNBC, which relies on the reporting resources of NBC News, Al Sharpton slammed the network’s competitors. “While many networks were racing to air, NBC News was careful and deliberate,” he said. “All of a sudden, the story on some other networks began to change. Look at the banners on the bottom of the screen — they began rolling it back.” He then played the footage from CNN.
> 
> King appeared on CNN minutes later to report on the latest development, but also to address his initial report.
> 
> ”Clearly there was confusion or some misinformation,” he said.


----------



## cupper

FBI has released stills from video of the two suspects.

If you want to see it go to fbi.gov

But you may want to wait a while before you go there, the site is REALLY REALY slow due to all the activity (or poor government internet service).

Images aren't the greatest though.


----------



## CougarKing

Photos of the suspects released:

Yahoo News link

Here's a photo of one of them from the link above:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

More on the FBI website.


----------



## R.C.

Police state the possibility that last night's shooting of a police officer at MIT and the bombings are related. The "white hat suspect" is still at large...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/boston-police-say-white-hat-suspect-at-large-second-suspect-dead/article11400105/


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Article Link

1 Boston Marathon bombing suspect killed, 1 on loose

Explosive devices tossed, gunshots exchanged during pursuit

A massive manhunt is underway early Friday in the Watertown area outside of Boston for one of the suspects in the marathon bombing, following a carjacking and shootout with police that killed the other, authorities say.

The suspect pictured wearing a white hat in an image released by the FBI is now the subject of an intense hunt. The suspect in the black hat was shot and killed during a shootout overnight with police, authorities say.

Residents of Watertown are being told to stay at home and not to answer their doors except to a police officer. Heavily armed police have cordoned off the area of the search.

"We believe this to be a terrorist," said Boston Police Commissioner Ed David. "We believe this to be a man who's come here to kill people. We need to get him in custody."

A new photo recorded overnight of the suspect at large shows him in a grey-hooded sweatshirt. It was taken at a 7-Eleven store in Cambridge, just across the river from Boston.
This suspect wanted in relation to the Boston Marathon bombing is the subject of a massive police search.This suspect wanted in relation to the Boston Marathon bombing is the subject of a massive police search. (Boston Police Department/Reuters)
The Middlesex district attorney said the chaotic scene overnight began with the fatal shooting of a campus police officer at the Massachusetts Insitute of Technology. Two men carjacked a vehicle soon after and for a period kept the driver hostage before releasing him.

Police pursued the vehicle into Watertown, a suburb of Boston, while explosives were reportedly thrown from the vehicle and gunfire exchanged.

During the pursuit, a police officer was injured and taken to hospital.

One of the suspects was critically wounded and taken to hospital. Doctors at Beth Israel Hospital told reporters the suspect had been deceased on arrival, showing signs of blast trauma and multiple gunshot wounds.

The state police bomb squad is assessing and removing any potentially explosive devices that may have been thrown on the street during the pursuit of the suspects.

The slain MIT officer had been responding to report of a disturbance Thursday night when he was shot multiple times, according to a statement from the Middlesex district attorney's office and Cambridge police.

Gunfire, explosions in Watertown

Boston cab driver Imran Sais said he was standing on a street corner at a police barricade across from a diner when he heard an explosion.

"I heard a loud boom and then a rapid succession of pop, pop, pop," he said. "It sounded like automatic weapons. And then I heard the second explosion."

He said he could smell something burning and advanced to check it out but area residents at their windows yelled at him, "Hey, it's gunfire! Don't go that way!"

More to come
---------------------------------------------------------------

RIP to the fallen MIT Officer.


----------



## muskrat89

Now reports that they are Chechnyan brothers


----------



## OldSolduer

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Now reports that they are Chechnyan brothers



Interesting. I wonder if these guys are just two Chechens that decided to terrorize America or are they part of a larger conspiracy?


----------



## George Wallace

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Interesting. I wonder if these guys are just two Chechens that decided to terrorize America or are they part of a larger conspiracy?



Just to speculate, but if they were part of a larger conspiracy they would most likely have been better funded and not have to resort to attempting to rob a  7-Eleven .


----------



## Remius

Well, if you are on the run from the entire free world, desperation and errors in judgement may kick in. 

I suspect we will know shortly what the motivation for all this was/is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Crantor said:
			
		

> Well, if you are on the run from the entire free world, desperation and errors in judgement may kick in.
> 
> I suspect we will know shortly what the motivation for all this was/is.



I'm not sure we will.

Even given the governments wish to take them alive for questioning, I don't think these two subscribed to that plan.

Unless they've left behind some sort of manifesto or some group takes responsibility, if this second guy dies before they can talk to him, we may never know what the motivation was. 

We may be able to speculate, given their upbringing, friends, groups, religious bent, etc. 

However, if we can't get answers from him, that's what it is, speculation.


----------



## observor 69

More on the  recceguy line of thought:

New York Times latest:

8:54 A.M.Major Police Activity in Watertown.

Police were staging a major operation on Arsenal Street in Watertown, where residents have been ordered to shelter in place and not answer their doors since early this morning, after a gun battle in Cambridge with suspects in the Boston Marathon bombing.

In addition to the police and SWAT teams, heavily armored vehicles are assembling on Arsenal Street. 


http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/19/updates-on-aftermath-of-boston-marathon-explosions-2/


----------



## the 48th regulator

Very good report on the second Perp;

Who Is Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the Man at the Center of the Boston Manhunt?









dileas

tess


----------



## tomahawk6

Police are searching a vehicle with Mass. plates at Niagra. Evidently both tango's have been in the US since 2001 or so.Probably became radicalized either online or  at a mosque. I feel sorry for their uncles who are left to explain their nephews action.


----------



## CougarKing

Here's some more of the latest info from a British news site:



> *Boston bomb suspects are from Islam-linked Chechnya*
> Published on 19/04/2013 11:46
> 
> *THE two suspects in the Boston marathon bombing were from the Russian region near Chechnya, sources say, as a massive police manhunt continues for the surviving suspect.*
> 
> One of the two men died in a shootout with police after the suspects shot dead an MIT police officer, injured a transit officer in a firefight and threw explosive devices at police during their getaway attempt in a long night of violence.
> 
> A law enforcement intelligence bulletin obtained by the AP identified the surviving suspect as *Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev*, 19, of Cambridge, Massachusetts.
> 
> Two law enforcement officials said Tsarnaev and the other suspect who was not immediately identified have been living legally in the US for at least one year.
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> *Police are locking down some neighbourhoods in Boston and its western suburbs as they search for the remaining suspect known as the man in the white hat from marathon surveillance footage.
> 
> Authorities urged residents in Watertown, Cambridge and other towns west of Boston, as well as the Allston-Brighton neighbourhoods of western Boston, to stay indoors.
> 
> All public transport was shut down and businesses were asked not to open. People waiting at bus and subway stops were told to go home.*
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> *The Middlesex district attorney said the two men are suspected of killing a Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer on campus in Cambridge in a late nigh shooting, then stealing a car at gunpoint and later releasing its driver unharmed.*
> 
> Hours earlier, police had released photos of the marathon bombing suspects and asked for the public’s help finding them. A new photo of the suspect on the loose was released later showing him in a grey hoodie sweatshirt. It was taken at a 7-Eleven store in Cambridge, just across the Charles River from Boston.
> 
> The first images were released hours after President Barack Obama and first lady Michelle Obama attended an interfaith service at a Roman Catholic cathedral in Boston to remember the bombing victims.
> 
> Authorities say the suspects threw explosives from the car as police followed it into Watertown. The suspects and police exchanged gunfire, and one of the wanted men was critically injured and later died at a hospital while the other escaped.
> 
> The FBI said it was working with local authorities to determine what happened.
> 
> *Doctors at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Centre in Boston where the suspect was taken and later died said they treated a man with a possible blast injury and multiple gunshot wounds. They wouldn’t say if the patient they treated, who came in with police, was the suspect in the black hat.
> 
> The MIT shooting on the Cambridge campus night was followed by reports of gunfire and explosions in Watertown, about 10 miles west of Boston.*
> 
> The MIT officer had been responding to report of a disturbance when he was shot multiple times, according to a statement from authorities. There were no other victims.
> 
> In Watertown, witnesses reported hearing multiple gunshots and explosions at about 1 am local time. Dozens of police officers and FBI agents were in the neighbourhood and a helicopter circled overhead.
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> *MIT said right after the 10:30 pm shooting that police were sweeping the campus in Cambridge and urged people to remain indoors. They urged people urged to stay away from the Stata Centre, a mixed-use building with faculty offices, classrooms and a common area.
> 
> Hours later, MIT, the prestigious university with about 11,000 students, said the campus was clear but the shooter was still on the loose.
> 
> Militants from Chechnya and other restive regions in Russia’s volatile North Caucasus have targeted Moscow and other areas with bombings and hostage-takings, but the allegations of involvement in the Boston Marathon explosions would mark the first time they had conducted a terror attack in the West.*
> 
> <snipped>


----------



## Pryce

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> InfoWars is typically  a little too much "tinfoil hat" for me, but I admit, these photographs are pretty interesting.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/boston-bombing-culprits-found/
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/navy-seals-spotted-at-boston-marathon-wearing-suspicious-backpacks/



Not Alex Jones  :facepalm: ... what really turned me off is that they used this as edvidence. 


> The images show the men looking away from the marathon runners, talking on cellphones and running from the scene immediately after the blast.


----------



## muskrat89

> Not Alex Jones



Thus the "tinfoil hat" caveat


----------



## a_majoor

National Post has some background on the Chechnyan connection to the bombings. If culture is paramount then these two came from a truely horrific cultural background:

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/04/19/jonathan-kay-how-chechnyas-culture-of-terror-came-to-the-streets-of-boston/



> *Jonathan Kay: How Chechnya’s culture of terror came to the streets of Boston*
> Jonathan Kay | 13/04/19 | Last Updated: 13/04/19 11:39 AM ET
> More from Jonathan Kay | @jonkay
> 
> For the last week, most of the world has been playing a lurid guessing game in regard to the Boston bombings. Arabs? White supremacists? A loner nut?
> 
> But Chechens? Didn’t see that coming. Their two-century-long-and-counting war is with Russia, not the West.
> 
> Yet the Boston bombings wouldn’t be the first time that Chechens have taken up arms against the United States. As CIA veteran Gary Schroen wrote in his 2005 book, First In: An Insider’s Account of How the CIA Spearheaded the War on Terror in Afghanistan, Chechens were among the most bloodthirsty enemies that U.S. special forces and allied troops faced in their campaign to oust the Taliban from power in the months after 9’11.
> 
> Schroen describes one battle this way: “‘Chechnya! Chechnya!’ The cry was picked up by the others. ‘Chechnya!’ A wave of panic and fear … swept through the line of [Afghan] men [fighting alongside U.S. special forces and CIA officers] on the hilltop … As if on signal, the entire group of 60 men turned and began to run from their positions. Craig was shouting for them to stop, and grabbed at one man near him. But the man jerked free, staggered, and turned to join his comrades in a headlong run down the backside of the hill.”
> 
> Related
> What we know about the Boston Marathon bombing suspects
> Suicide bomber kills Sufi cleric as Russia struggles to contain Islamic insurgency
> The Canadian who converted to jihad: Boxer turned militant killed in Dagestan
> 
> The Afghans who fought alongside the Americans 12 years ago were tough, battle-hardened men inhabiting one of the most violent places on the planet. But they still were absolutely terrified by Chechen jihadis, who were regarded as pitiless and fanatical — even by the standards of Islamist terrorism. After watching his entire force of five dozen men run shrieking from a trio of Chechens jogging nonchalantly toward their camp, Schroen observed: “Those are three of the bravest men I’ve ever seen, or they’re [crazy]. Either way, I don’t want to stay around and meet them.” He ends up calling in a B-52, which obliterates the Chechens with a 2,000-pound bomb, even as they taunted the American-led force with shouts of “Allahu Akbar!” (combined, bizarrely, with crotch-grabbing and obscene hip gyrations).
> 
> This week’s killing of three Marathon-watchers in Boston, including an eight-year-old boy, was seen in the West as an epic act of savagery. But by the standards of Chechen terrorists, it was standard fare
> It is not just on proper battlefields where Chechen jihadis have attained a reputation for viciousness: Two of the most morally horrific jihadi attacks against civilians the world ever has witnessed were committed in this formerly obscure North Caucasus neighbourhood. In 1995, Chechen Islamists attacked a hospital  in the southern Russian city of Budyonnovsk and took 2,000 hostages — including women and their newborn infants. (More than 100 hostages died.) A decade later, Chechen and Ingush gunmen attacked a school in the town of Beslan and took over 1,000 hostages — including 777 children. Almost 400 people died.
> 
> This is terrorism of the most hideous form: Even al-Qaeda does not make a practice of targeting elementary schools and maternity awards. This week’s killing of three Marathon-watchers in Boston, including an eight-year-old boy, was seen in the West as an epic act of savagery. But by the standards of Chechen terrorists, it was standard fare.
> 
> On the fuzzy left, the lazy explanation for terrorism is the psychology of personal alienation. On the hard right, the lazy explanation for terrorism is the alleged inherent evilness of Islam. But neither explanation fits Chechnya, whose on-and-off battle against Russian expansionism, typically fought under the Islamist flag, dates to the era of the French and American revolutions.
> 
> The miserably unfortunate patch of real estate known as Chechnya has been destroyed by an overlay of two totalitarian ideologies
> The Czars could be brutal. But Stalin went further: Much as the Turks threw out the Armenians in World War I, Stalin removed the region’s entire ethnic Chechen population to Kazakhstan and Siberia, out of fear that they sympathized with the Germans. And when the returned Chechens rose up in the 1990s amid the ruins of Soviet empire, the Russian troops who came swarming in — not once, but twice — were not the disciplined, well-trained Western sharp-shooters who went to Afghanistan, but cruel, often drunk Russian conscripts. The carnage (on both sides) is legendary — and would be more so if the Russian journalists who wrote about it didn’t have such a nasty habit of turning up dead.
> 
> As with Saddam Hussein’s Iraq — whose Baathist ideology was deeply influenced by the Nazis — the miserably unfortunate patch of real estate known as Chechnya has been destroyed by an overlay of two totalitarian ideologies:  Stalin’s mass-murdering secular police state, and militant Islam. Add in the ferocious tribalism that infects the whole region, plus an industry of gangster kidnapping and murder that grew out of the post-Soviet vacuum, and you get perhaps the most violently dehumanized place on the planet.
> 
> What happened in Boston on Monday is just a taste of the slaughter that Chechens and their neighbors have born witness to for decades. Let us hope it is the last taste we ever get.
> 
> jkay@nationalpost.com
> 
> — Jonathan Kay is Managing Editor for Comment at the National Post, and a Fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies in Washington, D.C.


----------



## turretmonster

"I'm pretty sure the brown pant and black jacket guys are cops."

100 % sure they were National Guard CRBNE teams. 

There is a great picture of a team mbr rushing headlong into the chaos of the blast with his meter to determine if it was a dirty bomb or conventional.  

MISSION: Support civil authorities at a domestic CBRNE incident site by identifying CBRNE agents and substances, assessing current and projected consequences, advising on response measures, and assisting with appropriate requests for additional support.

TM


----------



## Strike

CNN's reporting that they have the brother in custody.  Also, Boston PD are Tweeting they have him.

https://twitter.com/Boston_Police


----------



## McG

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/1-dead-1-captured-profiles-of-boston-bombing-suspects-1.1246305


----------



## tomahawk6

The tango is in critical condition.He has a story to tell,I hope he is able to tell it.


----------



## daftandbarmy

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The tango is in critical condition.He has a story to tell,I hope he is able to tell it.



After they introduce him to the pliers and the waterboard, hopefully.

Raising a beer in the direction of the people and authorities of Boston now, out. 

 :cheers:


----------



## a_majoor

The secong and third order effects on the families of these two. I sympathize with their uncle; he seems like the sort of man who _should_ be a respected elder or mentor. Now he will probably be hounded by media for weeks and months to come:

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/04/19/boston-bombing-suspects-uncle-a-voice-of-sanity/



> *Christie Blatchford: Ferocious uncle of Boston bombing suspects a voice of sanity on an extraordinary day*
> 
> Christie Blatchford | 13/04/19 9:15 PM ET
> More from Christie Blatchford
> 
> On one of the most extraordinary days in modern American history — a great old city under lockdown, its people ordered to stay in their homes as thousands of police and military searched for the younger of two Boston Marathon bomb suspects — one man stood as a beacon of hope and clarity.
> 
> Ruslan Tsarni is the uncle of 19-year-old Dzhokar Tsarnaev and his older brother Tamerlan, 26, who was killed in a shootout with police early Friday morning.
> 
> (The 200-round shootout was hardly unprovoked, but followed the apparently coincidental robbery of a convenience store, the murder of a Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer and a hijacking. The brothers reportedly introduced themselves to the man in that vehicle as the marathon bombers. He emerged unharmed.)
> 
> As virtually anyone on the continent with that surname (whether the anglicized version or not) was quickly hunted down by either/or both police and the unofficial investigators of the press and duly surrounded, so was Mr. Tsarni assailed outside his home in Montgomery Village, Md.
> 
> Related
> 
> ‘Suspect in custody’: Police say teen wanted in Boston bombing captured
> Give up, 'ask forgiveness': Uncle's plea to Boston bombing suspect
> ‘I want proof’: Canadian aunt urges Boston Marathon bombing suspect to explain himself
> Jonathan Kay: How Chechnya's culture of terror came to the streets of Boston
> 
> Almost everywhere else one looked, from Watertown and Cambridge to Toronto and New Jersey, there was professed bewilderment (the usual tired question, how two young men, apparently welcomed into the grand American bosom, could have become bombers), denial (from the Tsarnaev parents), flourishing conspiracy theories (the parents again, but also social media).
> 
> Mr. Tsarni came out to address the cameras.
> 
> A slim, fit-looking man, he first delivered condolences to the victims of the bombing and said he shared their grief. He called the attack an atrocity, which of course it was.
> 
> He immediately disassociated himself from this wing of his family, saying there had been a split with the suspects’ father, his brother, a schism of some duration. “We’ve not been in touch for a number of years,” Mr. Tsarni snapped. “They never lived here.”
> 
> If he’d had any inkling his nephews had been radicalized, or for some other reason turned to violence, he said, he would have been “the first one to bring them into responsibility.”
> 
> He was asked if he had any idea what could have led the brothers to do something like this. Mr. Tsarni snorted, “Being losers, hatred to those who were able to settle themselves [in the United States] … just hating everyone who did.”
> 
> Had the brothers perhaps been traumatized in their native Chechnya? Did this perhaps have something to do with Islam?
> 
> He was unequivocal. Anyone who claims this had anything to do with Islam, he said, “is a fraud,” and Chechens are “different,” peaceful, and besides, the brothers had spent little if any time in Chechnya. “He put a shame on this family and entire Chechen ethnicity,” Mr. Tsarni said. “Those who were able to make this atrocity are only losers.”
> 
> He was asked if he was ashamed. “Of course we’re ashamed,” he said. “Yes, we’re ashamed.”
> 
> What would he say to Dzhokar, who might be listening?
> 
> “Dzhokar,” he replied immediately, “if you’re alive, turn yourself in and ask for forgiveness from the victims, for the injured, ask forgiveness from these people.”
> 
> He was asked for his view of America.
> 
> “I teach my children and that’s how I feel,” he said, “this is the ideal…
> 
> “I respect this country. I love this country, this country which gives chance to everybody else to be treated as a human being, to feel yourself human being. That’s what I feel about this country.”
> 
> Then he begged for privacy — “I dearly ask you to respect our property” were his words, as if that would happen — and went back into the house.
> 
> Later, the cameras spotted him as he walked to the end of his little cul-de-sac and knocked on a neighbour’s front door to apologize for having attracted the media horde.
> 
> The woman who met him there listened for a few minutes, then, thank God, embraced him.
> 
> Meanwhile, social media conspiracy theorists raged about government being behind the attacks
> 
> It is this proud, ferocious man who best exemplifies the generations of immigrants — including Muslims of course — who have built this continent.
> 
> The brothers’ mother and father, apparently back in Russia now, respectively claimed that their kids had been framed or set up.
> 
> An aunt, who lives in Toronto — heartening to know that there’s a Canadian connection — repeatedly demanded to see “the evidence.”
> 
> She told reporters she suspected the pictures of her nephews strolling by the finish line with backpacks were “staged” and said, “I am used to being set up. Before I left former Soviet Union countries, that’s how it was.” She said that as a Chechen, she is used to having to prove herself by being “three times better” than anyone else. It seemed to me the chip on her shoulder was at least 26.2 miles long.
> 
> Meanwhile, social media conspiracy theorists raged about government being behind the attacks.
> 
> When, shortly after the bombing in Boston, a friend texted me about the California man who bought the domain name BostonMarathonConspiracy.com — purely as a way of preventing “some conspiracy kook from owning it” and asked readers to “Please keep the victims of this event and their families in your thoughts” — I thought little of it.
> 
> But Jamie Meuhlhausen, the man who did that, was much wiser.
> 
> I wonder if he, too, is tempted to crawl into a cave somewhere and not come out for several weeks, by which point perhaps some slight measure of sanity will have returned to Boston and the rest of the world. Only Ruslan Tsarni stops me from doing it.
> 
> Postmedia News
> cblatchford@postmedia.com


----------



## a_majoor

The police and intelligence services are not exactly looking good in this affair, evidently they did have some warning or knowledge abut the perps (even if not the actual attack itself). The essay ahs a grave warning at the end: even a few incidents like this at shopping malls, sporting events or on transit has the potential to change things for the worse:

http://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/2013/04/21/boston-and-america-where-the-fish-rots-from-the-top/?singlepage=true



> *Boston and America … Where the Fish Rots from the Top*
> 
> April 21st, 2013 - 12:17 am
> 
> Apropos of the #BostonBombers, CNN’s Jake Tapper tweeted this weekend: Big q is why FBI didnt keep an eye on/talk to Tamerlan Tsarnaev after he returned from Chechnya last year. So far from FBI: crickets.
> 
> Tapper’s right. The FBI is not looking particularly good as far as their surveillance of murderous Caucasian Islamists on our soil is concerned.  And Tamerlan, evidently , left quite a trail, from domestic violence to reportedly attacking an imam for holding up MLK as someone to emulate. Not exactly subtle.  They were even warned about Tamerlan by the Russians apparently.
> 
> The Feds must have been pretty clueless to ignore all this.
> 
> Probably. But I offer in their defense one of the hoariest of cliches: The fish rots from the top.
> 
> The Obama administration and most of those working for it have taken Islamic terrorism about as seriously as I am taking the Memphis Grizzlies/L.A. Clippers game  currently on my TV — in other words, at best mildly interested. Not being a fan of either team, I could watch — I could switch to something else.
> 
> And when Islamic terrorism does rear its head, as in Benghazi, the administration evinces something worse than disinterest — dishonesty, lies, coverup and prevarication (sometimes aided by Tapper’s CNN cohort Candy Crowley).
> 
> And they don’t stop. They haven’t offered anything yet even remotely resembling a transparent account of the Libyan events or of their motivation. The secretary of State has told us it’s not even important. (How does that look in the light of Boston?)
> 
> So why would we expect the nation’s police department — the Federal Bureau of Investigation — to take these matters with the requisite seriousness?  The message they are getting from the top is …meh.  Until something happens, Islamic terrorism is way down this administration’s list of priorities.  And when it happens, the “t-word” is only mentioned under the most extreme duress (or possible political fallout). And the word “Islam” is abjured even when someone yells “Allahu Akbar!” while shooting everyone in the room.
> 
> Do you think the FBI agent on the street doesn’t notice? Ah, let this Tamerlan guy go argue with his imam.  It’s lunch time.  Legal Sea Foods, anyone?
> 
> Well, to employ another cliche that has overtones of its own, the chicken has come home to roost.We are going to have to take these matters seriously from now on because what happened in Boston is arguably scarier than September 11, 2001, not in its headcount, obviously, but in its implications.
> 
> The attack on the World Trade Center may have been a one-off.  Hijacking 747s is not easy to do, less so now.  But blowing up folks at an event, or even a non-event like an average day at an average shopping mall, is much simpler and vastly more difficult to defend in a country the size of the USA. Even two or three incidents would change the character of our daily lives forever and lay waste to our already precarious economy, probably take the world economy along with it.
> 
> Is this going to happen? That depends on what’s hiding out there in our fair land.  Who knows how many Tamerlans and Dzhokhars lurk in the cities and suburbs of our country, waiting to explode?  Not the FBI, evidently.  And I doubt anybody else.
> 
> Meanwhile, we have the worst possible president to deal with the situation. And even after an event as heinous as Boston, he is supported by a media desperate to preserve his narrative at all costs. It’s already started.  On Saturday the Boston Globe published an article titled — I kid you not — “Islam might have a secondary role in Boston attacks.” (Don’t look for what might have the primary role.  You won’t find it.)  That stupefying essay is a harbinger of what’s to come as soon as the atmosphere dies down, perhaps as soon as next week.
> 
> Keep the truth alive. And your eyes open. Your life — or that of someone you love — may depend on it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

That qualifies for the stupidest thing I've read today..................


When we come up with a mind-reading machine maybe I could buy this kife, but for now it's just the "Blame Obama" for everything blogs that you live and breathe by my friend.


----------



## Old Sweat

Here is a story that reports that the brothers did not have licences to possess firearms. The story, while factual, takes a large leap in logic when it states that under the propsed legislation that failed to pass the Senate, the brothers would not have been able to obtain firearms licences. The unproved assumption, I guess, is that they bought the firearms legally at a gun show or any of the other venues that do not require a background check. It is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act.

Boston Bombing Suspects Did Not Have Gun Licenses 

Posted: 04/22/2013 10:29 am EDT  |  Updated: 04/22/2013 11:23 am EDT

WASHINGTON -- The Boston bombing suspects engaged in a deadly firefight with police last week, possessing six bombs, handguns, a rifle and more than 250 rounds of ammunition. But the Tsarnaev brothers did not have proper licenses to possess the firearms, according to the Cambridge Police Department -- a revelation that comes just days after the Senate voted against strengthening and expanding background checks for gun sales.

Cambridge Police Department spokesman Dan Riviello told The Huffington Post that neither Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, 19, nor Tamerlan Tsarnaev, 26, appeared to have a license to own a handgun. 

"The younger brother could not have applied as he is not 21 years of age and the older brother did not have a license to carry and we have no record of him ever applying," Riviello said.

Under state law, residents under 21 can obtain a firearms ID card that allows them to own shotguns or rifles that hold 10 rounds or less. 

Reuters reported that the police in Dartmouth, Mass., where the younger brother was a student, also had no record of gun licenses or ID cards for either brother. 

Last week, the Senate voted against expanding and strengthening background checks for firearms purchases. Under current law, people wishing to obtain a gun need to have a background check for certain types of purchases -- such as from a licensed dealer -- but do not have to go through that process for other types of sales.

A background check could have caused problems for Tamerlan. Department of Homeland Security officials decided not to grant him citizenship after what The New York Times called a "routine background check" revealed that FBI officials had interviewed him in 2011, at the request of the Russian government, which was concerned that he had ties to Chechen terrorists. He was also reportedly involved in an episode of domestic violence in 2009 against his girlfriend.

A majority of the Senate supported the legislation to strengthen background checks, but it failed to get the 60 votes needed to move ahead. The vast majority of the American public also backs expanding background checks. 

Riviello said the Cambridge Police Department did not have information on how the brothers obtained their firearms. 

The Tsarnaev brothers are also accused of shooting a Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer, hijacking a car at gunpoint and shooting a police officer in Watertown, Mass.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Not so sure the article is that stupid, people take their cues from the bosses and it's pretty clear that Obama is not looking for any trouble, even if it's looking for him. He has his own agenda, which I am not even sure if that includes the Democrats


----------



## GAP

I am sure that if they ever got around to checking whether most criminals/gang members/et al have gun licenses the same would be true....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Background checks only work if the person is legal and lawful and buying a retail firearm from a legal source.

Criminals and terrorists like these two piles of excrement bypass the system and deal in the shadows outside of the law.

Obama is just trying to create hysteria so he can override the will of the people with executive privilege.


----------



## PuckChaser

This just in, gun licensing only keeps honest people honest. In other news, the sky has been discovered to be blue.  :


----------



## cupper

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In other news, the sky has been discovered to be blue.  :



With or without the chemtrails? ;D

On another note, back in late March Hanover MA police were investigating reports of explosions around the area, along with finding some unexploded devices. There may have been a connection with the Marathon Bombers.

*Hanover Police Trying To Solve Homemade Bomb Mystery*

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/03/27/hanover-police-trying-to-solve-home-homemade-bomb-mystery/ 



> Residents in that area have reported loud bangs and flashes of bright light.
> 
> On March 12, police found two unexploded bombs in a wooded area near Pine Street and Tower Hill Drive.
> 
> Captain Jim Gallagher says they want to get to the bottom of who is making them.
> 
> “They were simply small cardboard tubes, they are filled with what appears to be flash powder, they are sealed at the end with wax and they have a fuse inserted,” Gallagher told WBZ NewsRadio 1030. “We’re concerned they are able to get the components on the internet fairly readily and that’s what’s making it easy.”
> 
> Some of the devices have gone off and while the homemade bombs are small, they are powerful enough to kill someone.
> 
> “Our concern is that there could be others that we’re not finding that someone else could encounter, a child for instance,” Gallagher said.
> 
> “When they’re contained like that, they have a considerable impact. I believe they are large enough to be fatal if handled the wrong way.”
> 
> Gallagher said the suspects could face years in prison and fines if caught.


----------



## FJAG

recceguy said:
			
		

> Obama is just trying to create hysteria so he can override the will of the people with executive privilege.



It strikes me that even Fox News polls agrees with other mainstream pollsters who all agree that 90% of the registered American voters support background checks for all gun buyers.

How is Obama overriding the will of the people? It seems to me that some fifty GOP senators are the ones doing that.   :2c:

http://tpmdc.talkingpointsmemo.com/2013/03/background-checks-polling-senate.php

 :slapfight:


----------



## tomahawk6

Mass. has strict gun laws and both bombers had handguns.


----------



## daftandbarmy

False Flags, Fake Blood, and Michelle Obama: A Guide to the Boston Marathon Conspiracies

Forget everything you thought you knew about the Boston bombings. The real story behind the attack involves not a pair of radicalized brothers, but a world-spanning conspiracy of Michelle Obama, a network of Russian oligarchs, and an army of stagehands armed with fake blood. Oh, and deceased suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev? He was taken alive. Naked.

Of course all this is true, it’s on the internet. And the internet’s conspiracy theorists have been hard at work the past week revealing the hidden secrets behind the Boston Marathon bombings. The reason for all the complexity and machinations between the rich and powerful: it’s a necessary measure before imposing martial law in the United States. Boston was merely the catalyst.

Before you dismiss all this, ask yourself: can you prove the Boston bombings aren’t part of a plan to impose martial law? Didn’t think so. Asking our audience to disprove non-falsifiable claims is also an essential part of Tinfoil Tuesday, Danger Room’s sporadic venture into the delectable lunacy of online conspiracy theories. That sleight of hand involving the burden of proof are central to the conspiracy theories about Boston.

The Boston Marathon bombings have become a conspiratorial cornucopia. One video circulating the web purports to show a stripped Tamerlan being taken into custody, after he died. Other theories focused on Abdulrahman Ali Alharbi, a student and Saudi national who was injured in the bombing — and incorrectly reported by the New York Post to be a “potential” suspect. “Why was the investigation of a mysterious Saudi national with familial links to al-Qaeda suddenly dropped shortly after the Saudi ambassador held an unscheduled meeting with Barack Obama?” blogger Michael Snyder asked yesterday. “Why did Michelle Obama subsequently visit that mysterious Saudi national in the hospital?”

Maybe because Alharbi was never actually a suspect? But the Obamas – mysteriously – visited injured patients at several Boston-area hospitals on Thursday — something you’d never expect presidents and their spouses to do after a national tragedy. It’s merely the perfect cover for Michelle Obama to visit the Saudi national to discuss her sinister plans.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/04/boston-marathon-conspiracies/


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Waltham police have stepped up their investigation of a 2011 triple homicide where a friend of suspected Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev was brutally murdered, according to a relative of one of the victims who was interviewed by the Globe.

The relative said Sunday that police have renewed the investigation at the request of victims’ relatives who believe Tamerlan, and perhaps his younger brother, Dzhokhar, played a role in the homicides. Authorities have said the victims all had their throats slit.

Stephanie Guyotte, a spokeman for the Middlesex district attorney’s office, said, “We’re eager to pursue any new leads of information. It has been reported he knew one of the deceased victims. It remains an open and active investigation.”

Previously, investigators had said that Brendan Mess, 25, along with Erik Weissman, 25, and Raphael Teken, 37, were killed on Sept. 12, 2011, in Mess’s apartment on Harding Street, a quiet residential street in Waltham. They also said they believed drugs were involved.

But the relative interviewed by the Globe said the murders took place the evening before, on Sept. 11, the 10th anniversary of the attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon. The relative said he knew this because he was texting one of the victims about a Sunday night football game between the New York Jets and Dallas Cowboys when communication with the victims suddenly stopped at about 8:15 that evening.

“The three of them were definitely killed on Sept. 11,” the relative said. “They all stopped using their cellphones at about eight o’clock that night.”

Tamerlan had become radicalized in his religious and political beliefs shortly before the murder and was an accomplished amateur heavyweight boxer, while Dzhokhar was a former captain of the Cambridge Rindge and Latin wrestling team and was also known as an adept boxer.

Investigators probing the Marathon bombings have said Tamerlan visited Chechnya and neighboring Dagestan for six months following the date of the Waltham murders.

The Globe reported Saturday that Tamerlan had introduced Mess to John Allan, owner of Wai Kru Mixed Martial Arts in Allston, describing him as his “best friend.”

Records show that the Tsarnaev family and at least one member of the Mess family were neighbors in their Cambridge neighborhood.

Two years ago, the Globe reported that each of the victims had their throats slit. And friends of the victims have said their bodies were left covered with marijuana, according to the relative who was interviewed by the Globe.

Waltham police today referred questions from the Globe to the Middlesex district attorney’s office.

Michael Rezendes can be reached at rezendes@globe.com. Follow him on Twitter @RezGlobe. 

http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/2013/04/22/police-probe-possible-link-between-marathon-bomber-and-unsolved-triple-homicide-waltham/T6MgaX0lur7plZrGj0HsvO/story.html


----------



## daftandbarmy

Boston bombs: the Canadian boxer and the terror recruiter who 'led Tsarnaev on path to jihad'

A Canadian boxer who was killed while fighting with jihadists in Russia has emerged as a key contact who may have set the elder Boston bomber on his path to violent extremism. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/tom-parfitt/10024185/Boston-bombs-the-Canadian-boxer-and-the-terror-recruiter-who-led-Tsarnaev-on-path-to-jihad.html


----------



## Kat Stevens

Knew it wouldn't take long.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOR38552MJA


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Napolitano will be screaming to build her wall and thicken the border again  :facepalm:


----------



## tomahawk6

The screaming you might hear is Janet being forced to fall on her sword. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The screaming you might hear is Janet being forced to fall on her sword. ;D



One can only hope ;D


----------



## tomahawk6

Will this report do Janet in ?



> http://tinyurl.com/cek2szy
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Saudi Arabia 'warned the United States IN WRITING about Boston Bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev in 2012'
> 
> Saudis developed intelligence separately from Russia, which also warned the U.S. about the accused Boston bomber
> 
> A letter to the Department of Homeland Security allegedly named Tsarnaev and three Pakistanis as potential jihadis worthy of U.S. investigation
> 
> Red flags from Saudi Arabia to have included Tsarnaev's name and information about a planned explosive attack on a major U.S. city
> Saudi foreign minister, national security chief both met with Obama in the oval office in early 2013
> 
> The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia sent a written warning about accused Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security in 2012, long before pressure-cooker blasts killed three and injured hundreds, according to a senior Saudi government official with direct knowledge of the document.
> 
> The Saudi warning, the official told MailOnline, was separate from the multiple red flags raised by Russian intelligence in 2011, and was based on human intelligence developed independently in Yemen.
> 
> Citing security concerns, the Saudi government also denied an entry visa to the elder Tsarnaev brother in December 2011, when he hoped to make a pilgrimage to Mecca, the source said. Tsarnaev's plans to visit Saudi Arabia have not been previously disclosed.
> 
> The Saudis' warning to the U.S. government was also shared with the British government. 'It was very specific’ and warned that 'something was going to happen in a major U.S. city,' the Saudi official said during an extensive interview.
> 
> It 'did name Tamerlan specifically,' he added. The 'government-to-government' letter, which he said was sent to the Department of Homeland Security at the highest level, did not name Boston or suggest a date for his planned attack.
> 
> If true, the account will produce added pressure on the Homeland Security department and the White House to explain their collective inaction after similar warnings were offered about Tsarnaev by the Russian government.
> 
> A DHS official denied, however, that the agency received any such warning from Saudi intelligence about Tamerlan Tsarnaev.
> 
> 'DHS has no knowledge of any communication from the Saudi government regarding information on the suspects in the Boston Marathon Bombing prior to the attack,' MailOnline learned from one Homeland Security official who declined to be named in this report.
> 
> The White House took a similar view. 'We and other relevant U.S. government agencies have no record of such a letter being received,' said Caitlin Hayden, a spokesperson for the president’s National Security Council.
> 
> The letter likely came to DHS via the Saudi Ministry of Interior, the agency tasked with protecting the Saudi kingdom’s homeland.
> 
> A Homeland Security official confirmed Tuesday evening on the condition of anonymity that the 2012 letter exists, saying he had heard of the Saudi communication before MailOnline inquired about it.
> 
> An aide to a Republican member of the House Homeland Security Committee speculated Tuesday about why the Obama administration contradicted the knowledgeable Saudi official.
> 
> ‘It is possible the Department of Homeland Security received the information from the Saudi government but never passed it on to the White House,’ the GOP staffer said. 'Communication between DHS and the White House's national security apparatus isn't always what it should be.’
> 
> 'I can easily see it happening where one hand didn't know what the other was doing because of a turf war.'
> 
> 'Just like the different agencies in the Boston JTTF [Joint Terrorism Task Force] want credit for breaking the Tsarnaev case,' the aide added, 'they sometimes jealously guard the very intel they should be sharing the most freely. Sometimes it makes no sense at all.'
> 
> House Homeland Security Committee chairman Mike McCaul plans to announce on Wednesday an investigative hearing to probe what U.S. intelligence knew prior to the Boston attacks, two senior Republican sources told MailOnline.
> 
> Separately, President Obama announced Tuesday that the U.S. government will launch a wide-ranging inquiry into the sharing of information among the Federal Bureau of Investigation, the Department of Homeland Security and other intelligence and law-enforcement agencies of the federal government.
> 
> 'We want to leave no stone unturned,' the president said in a rare White House press conference.
> 
> The internal review will be led by Director of National Intelligence James Clapper and several inspectors general.
> 
> 'This is not an investigation,' Clapper’s spokesman Shawn Turner said in a prepared statement. 'This is an independent review of information-sharing procedures. It is limited to the handling of information related to the suspects prior to the attack.'
> 
> It is not yet clear whether information from Saudi Arabia will be involved in Clapper's inter-agency review.
> 
> The high-ranking Saudi official whom MailOnlne interviewed at length provided a wealth of detail about the warning he says his government sent to the United States. He spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to talk publicly about foreign intelligence, or about Saudi Arabia’s diplomatic relationship with the United States.
> 
> He suggested that the Saudi Ministry of Interior sent the letter out of an abundance of caution in order to be helpful to the United States, even though its intelligence on Tsarnaev wasn't yet fully developed.
> 
> 'With Saudi Arabia it's always code red,' he said. 'There's no code orange, or code yellow. Always red.'
> 
> The Saudi government, he added, alerted the U.S. in part because it believed American authorities should be inspecting packages that came to Tsarnaev in the mail in order to search for bomb-making components.
> 
> The written warning also allegedly named three Pakistanis who may be of interest to British authorities. The official declined to provide more details about the warning to the UK, but said the two governments received the same information.
> 
> The Ministry of Interior, he said, sent the letters in 2012, likely after Tsarnaev returned from Russia to the United States in July.
> 
> President Barack Obama's published schedule indicates that he met in the Oval Office with Prince Mohammed bin Naif bin Abdulaziz, the Saudi Interior minister, on January 14, 2013.
> 
> The Saudis denied Tsarnaev entry to the kingdom when he sought to travel to Mecca in December 2011 for a pilgrimage known as an Umrah – one that is undertaken during months that don’t fall within the regular Hajj period of the year.
> 
> That rejected application came one month before he traveled to Russia, where U.S. intelligence sources believe he acquired training enabling him to construct and detonate the bombs that he and his younger brother placed hear the Boston Marathon’s finish line.
> 
> The younger brother, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, is in federal custody at a prison medical facility.
> 
> The Saudi official speculated that Tsarnaev's residence in the United States might have made it more difficult for him to gain entry into the kingdom.
> 
> 'U.S.-based Muslims who become radicalized and want to visit Mecca create an unusual problem,' he said, compelling the Saudi government 'to carefully examine applications.'
> 
> In the wake of the April 15 Boston Marathon bombings, Saudi Foreign Minister Prince Saud al-Faisal met with Secretary of State John Kerry on April 16, and then had an unscheduled meeting with President Obama on April 17.
> 
> 'This is the DNA of the Saudi government,' said the Saudi official, referring to officials in the royal court in Riyadh. 'This is how they work. They sent the letter, but that wasn't enough. They then sent the top guy to meet personally with the president.'
> 
> He dismissed the idea that Tamerlan Tsarnaev was likely trained by al Qaeda while he was outside the United States last year.
> 
> The Saudis' Yemen-based sources, he explained, said militants referred to Tamerlan dismissively as ‘the volunteer.’
> 
> 'He was a gung-ho, self motivated jihadi who wasn't tasked by a larger group,' he said.
> 
> 'There is no reason for anyone in Afghanistan to have in his thinking a scenario like this,' the official added, referring to pressure-cooker bombs at the Boston Marathon. 'He took the initiative. That’s why they call him "the volunteer."'
> 
> 'The Boston thing is beneath them,’ he said of al Qaeda. ‘They don't think like this. This is like a firecracker to them. They want something big.'
> 
> Tamerlan may have boasted about his plans online, the Saudi official said, offering an explanation for how Yemen-based sources first learned of him. Islamist militants have well-developed social networks that can enable news to migrate quickly across vast distances.
> 
> The Saudi government sometimes tracks such radicals by launching fake jihadi websites to attract extremists. The Ministry of Interior then tracks them electronically, often across the world, and shares information with governments it considers friendly, including the United States.
> 
> 'The Saudi Arabian government is doing everything it can to wipe out these people and treat America as a true friend,' the official said.
> 
> The Saudi intelligence services have a long history of providing credible information to America and Great Britain about looming threats.
> 
> 'This is the fourth time the Saudi Arabian government has given the U.S. specific intel' about a possible terror plot, the official said, citing prior warnings about Richard Reid, the so-called shoe bomber who repeatedly tried to light a fuse in his shoe to bring down American Airlines flight 63 bound for Miami in December 2001.
> 
> He also cited the 300-gram 'ink-cartridge bombs' planted on two cargo planes headed for the United States from Yemen in October 2010. Those explosives were intercepted in Dubai, and at an East Midlands airport in Great Britain.
> 
> Tamerlan Tsarnaev's namesake was a 15-century Central Asian warlord who referred to himself as ‘the sword of Islam.’ Sometimes spelled 'Tamerlane' in English, he was known for his cruelty.
> 
> When he conquered Baghdad, he reportedly made a pyramid of human skulls from unfortunate residents of that city.
> 
> Although still revered in Chechnya and throughout Central Asia, the original Tamerlane is sometimes vilified in modern-day Saudi textbooks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Didn't see this coming............[still breaking]


CTVNews.ca 
Published Wednesday, May 1, 2013 11:22AM EDT 
Last Updated Wednesday, May 1, 2013 11:41AM EDT 


More suspects connected to the Boston Marathon bombings have been taken into custody, according to police.

"Three additional suspects taken into custody in Marathon bombing case. Details to follow," said the tweet posted on the Boston Police Twitter account late Wednesday morning.
When contacted by CTV News, police confirmed the tweet, and clarified that the suspects have been arrested, but did not offer any details about the individuals.

Authorities currently have one suspect connected to the April 15 bombings, 19-year-old Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, in custody at a federal medical detention centre outside of Boston.

Tsarnaev and his brother, 26-year-old Tamerlan Tsarnaev, were named as suspects by the FBI three days after the deadly bombings that killed three people and injured hundreds of others.

Tamerlan Tsarnaev died during a gunfight with authorities and Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was captured alive, but badly injured, following a massive manhunt.

More to come…
.

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/boston-police-tweet-three-more-marathon-bombing-suspects-in-custody-1.1261840#ixzz2S3asME7J


----------



## FJAG

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Will this report do Janet in ?



Not so fast!  Flip flop underway in Saudi Arabia. Fertile ground developing for even more conspiracy theories.

"The Saudi embassy in Washington, D.C. today denied its government warned the U.S. about accused Boston bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2317493/Saudi-Arabian-ambassador-Washington-DENIES-nation-warned-United-States-Tamerlan-Tsarnaev-2012.html


----------



## cupper

Apparently the three arrests today are not related to the bombing itself, but related to actions taken by two of them to get rid of evidence (a napsack with  the remaining materials from the fireworks used to make bombs, and a laptop) and the third who lied to investigators.

Sounds like a case of well meaning cohorts sticking up for a friend who they assumed could never do such a thing.

Oh well, Off to Guantanamo with them!


----------



## skyhigh10

cupper said:
			
		

> Apparently the three arrests today are not related to the bombing itself, but related to actions taken by two of them to get rid of evidence (a napsack with  the remaining materials from the fireworks used to make bombs, and a laptop) and the third who lied to investigators.
> 
> Sounds like a case of well meaning cohorts sticking up for a friend who they assumed could never do such a thing.
> 
> Oh well, Off to Guantanamo with them!



Couldn't agree with you more on that one. Lets obstruct a federal investigation because we believe our friend (who was shooting at police) is not capable of such things.

I hope they are given the absolute max possible term.


----------



## tomahawk6

I wouldn't be surprised if they were not more involved in the bombing itself.


----------



## mariomike

June 17, 2013

Boston Magazine

"Slain MIT Officer’s Brother Starts Petition for National First Responders Day
The request would recognize police, fire and EMT workers with a designated holiday.":
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2013/06/17/mit-officer-sean-collier-petition/


----------



## jollyjacktar

Good on you Sgt Murphy.     Photos at story link below.



> Bloodied and bruised at the moment of surrender: Dramatic new pictures emerge of the moment 'Boston bomber' climbed from the boat where he had been hiding, as a sniper took aim at his headSobering pictures were taken by Sergeant Sean Murphy, a tactical photographer with the Massachusetts state police
> Murphy released the pictures to the Boston Magazine without permission in response to Rolling Stone's cover image of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev
> Officer suspended over decision to leak crime scene photographs
> 
> Rolling Stone has refused to apologize for its controversial cover
> Mayor of Boston Thomas Menino calls Rolling Stone cover a 'total disgrace'
> CVS and Walgreens are boycotting the new issue of Rolling Stone
> 
> Magazine's social media sites inundated with angry comments from people who claim the cover 'glamorizes' suspect
> 
> By David Mccormack, James Nye and Helen Pow
> PUBLISHED: 00:17 GMT, 19 July 2013 | UPDATED: 14:56 GMT, 19 July 2013
> 
> Dramatic new images have been released showing alleged Boston bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev bruised and bloodied with his hands in the air as he emerges from his final hiding place.
> 
> Cornered by police, the photos show the 19-year-old in a blood-splattered black jumper, with hands stained red and a sniper's laser aimed directly at his forehead.
> 
> The sobering pictures were released by Sergeant Sean Murphy, a tactical photographer with the Massachusetts state police, in a bid to show the real face of terrorism in reaction
> 
> to the 'glamorized' image of Tsarnaev that graces the cover of Rolling Stone magazine's controversial new issue.
> 
> The officer has now been suspended over his decision to leak the photos and is facing an internal investigation.
> 
> Massachusetts State Police spokesman David Procopio said Murphy was not authorized to release the photographs and that there will be a hearing to decide if he will be
> 
> suspended until the investigation is complete.
> 
> Murphy accompanied the Swat teams as they descended on a boat in the backyard of a Watertown home, where Tsarnaev sought refuge following one of the biggest manhunts in
> 
> U.S. history.
> 
> Murphy released a collection of his official shots from the April arrest to Boston Magazine, after Rolling Stone's depiction of the bombing suspect so outraged him, and many others.
> 
> He told the magazine, that having been a police officer for 25 years he was personally insulted by Rolling Stone's decision to portray Tsarnaev as some sort of rock star and that
> 
> the move could spur on copycat attacks by people who want the same celebrity treatment.
> 
> 'The truth is that glamorizing the face of terror is not just insulting to the family members of those killed in the line of duty, (but) it also could be an incentive to those who may be
> 
> unstable to do something to get their face on the cover of Rolling Stone magazine,' Murphy told Boston Magazine.
> 
> He added of his own photos: 'I hope that the people who see these images will know that this was real. It was as real as it gets. This may have played out as a television show,
> 
> but this was not a television show.
> 
> 'Officer Dick Donohue almost gave his life. Officer Sean Collier did give his life. These were real people, with real lives, with real families. And to have this cover dropped into Boston
> 
> was hurtful to their memories and their families.'
> 
> He went on to explain that photography was very simple and 'brings us back to the cave.'
> 
> 'An image like this on the cover of Rolling Stone … we see it instantly as being wrong. What Rolling Stone did was wrong. This guy is evil. This is the real Boston bomber. Not
> 
> someone fluffed and buffed for the cover of Rolling Stone magazine.'
> 
> Shortly after Murphy released the harrowing shots it emerged that he had been relieved of his duties with the police.
> 
> Police arrived at his home last night and removed his gun, badge, handcuffs and other official pieces of equipment.
> 
> His status will be reviewed next week, as authorities decide whether he will be allowed to resume his police duties.
> 
> Boston Magazine editor John Wolfson tweeted at around 9pm last night: 'Murphy has been relieved but not yet fired. Duty hearing next week.'
> 
> The bloody pictures of Tsarnaev came after the editors of Rolling Stone refused to apologize for using the controversial image on the front of its magazine, despite overwhelmingly
> 
> negative reactions to the cover of its August 3 issue.
> 
> The iconic glossy has experienced a nationwide outcry over its choice of cover star with Boston Mayor Thomas Menino describing it as a 'total disgrace' and saying it should have
> 
> put survivors or first responders on the cover.
> 
> MBTA Transit Officer Richard 'Dic' Donahue, who almost died when the Tsarnaev brothers allegedly shot him in a firefight days after the marathon attacks said, 'I cannot and do not
> 
> condone the cover of the magazine.'
> 
> 'Why are we glorifying a guy who created mayhem in the city of Boston?' Retorted Menino, before adding that he would be letting publisher Jann Wenner know exactly what he
> 
> thinks of the decision by the respected monthly magazine.
> 
> 'Why would we want to heroize this guy? He’s a terrorist. We don’t want him in our neighborhoods. We don’t want him on magazines. We don’t want him anywhere,' Menino said
> 
> to WHDH.
> 
> The cover of August's edition is a self-taken portrait of Tsarnaev, 19, in which he looks more like a rock star than a terrorist. He is identified simply as ‘The Bomber’ and the article
> 
> promises to explain ‘how a popular, promising student was failed by his family, fell into radical Islam, and became a monster.’
> 
> Rather than issue an apology, Rolling Stone editors tried to defend the cover by claiming it was in keeping with their long tradition of serious journalism.
> 
> In their brief statement, Rolling Stone - founded in the 1960s by Jann Wenner who is still editor-in-chief - said their 'hearts go out to the victims of the Boston Marathon bombing,
> 
> and our thoughts are always with them.'
> 
> 'The cover story we are publishing this week falls within the traditions of journalism and Rolling Stone's long-standing commitment to serious and thoughtful coverage of the most
> 
> important political and cultural issues of our day.'
> 
> Pointing out that Dzhokhar is in the same age group as many of their readers, Rolling Stone said that fact 'makes it all the more important for us to examine the complexities of this
> 
> issue.'
> 
> The use of Tsarnaev as cover star caused an immediate backlash on social media and both CVS/Pharmacy and Walgreens announced on Wednesday that they would be
> 
> boycotting this new edition of Rolling Stone from their stores nationwide.
> 
> Between them, CVS and Walgreens have more than 15,000 locations nationwide.
> 
> CVS issued a statement in which it said that out of respect for the victims of the attack and their loved ones, they would not be selling August's publication of Rolling Stone.
> '
> As a company with deep roots in New England and a strong presence in Boston, we believe this is the right decision out of respect for the victims of the attack and their loved
> 
> ones,' the statement said. CVS is headquartered in Woonsocket, R.I.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2369810/Dzohokhar-Tsarnaev-pictures-Dramatic-new-pictures-moment-Boston-Bomber-emerged-boat.html#ixzz2ZVLV7iBE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jarnhamar

Disturb's lead singer doesn't pull any punches.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/general_music_news/david_draiman_blasts_rolling_stone_i_condemn_this_worthless_piece_of_s--t_f--king_rag_of_a_magazine.html


----------



## daftandbarmy

Paul Theroux: The Day Boston Felt the World’s Pain
by  Paul Theroux  May 16, 2013 4:45 AM EDT  
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/16/paul-theroux-the-day-boston-felt-the-world-s-pain.html

When the travel writer returned to his hometown after the Marathon bombing, he found the mood of the city transformed, unified by a trauma, which he has seen elsewhere in the world.


For several decades, starting in the early 1970s, I traveled regularly from London, where I lived as a resident alien, to Boston, where I grew up, and each time it was like a tumble through the Looking Glass. Boston was so mild, so confident, still the joyous and even innocent city of my youth. The noteworthy Boston tragedies, vividly recalled by my father—the Great Boston Molasses Flood of 1919 (21 killed), the Cocoanut Grove nightclub inferno of 1942 (492 killed)—were over, and such infernalities seemed unrepeatable.


Arriving in Boston was like landing upon the bosom of serenity from the derangement of a war zone. Britain at that time was in the grip of a bombing campaign by well-funded and feuding nationalists in Ulster, who were driven by spite, folklorism, and religious bigotry and were tribalistic in their antique grudges, absurd in their speechifying.


London was weary and anxious, and by the mid-1970s there had been a number of bomb outrages: the Old Bailey bomb of 1973 (1 death, 200 injured, shattered buildings), the Guildford bombing of 1974 (5 killed, 65 wounded), the pub bombings in Birmingham (21 killed, 182 injured), the Regent’s Park nail bomb of 1982 (the deaths of 7 musicians playing selections from Oliver! and many injuries), the Chelsea Barracks cluster bomb on the same day (11 deaths, many dismemberments, seven dead horses), the bombing at Harrods department store at Christmas 1983 (six people killed); and 5 people dead and many injured in an attempt on Margaret Thatcher in Brighton in 1984.


The astonishing fact is that these unspeakable events in England were not as hideous as the everyday horrors in Ulster. Belfast was full of no-go areas and bomb craters throughout the 1970s and ’80s, and the mildest country town was not spared. In August 1979, Lord Mountbatten and two youths were blown up on his yacht—and the IRA took credit and crowed over it. I traveled to Ulster in the ’80s and found it a province of roadblocks and abject fear. A few years after I passed through the lovely town of Enniskillen, where as wreaths were being laid on the town’s cenotaph on Remembrance Day in 1987, a 40-pound bomb was detonated in the market square, killing 11 people and maiming and injuring 63. As late as 1998, a wicked bombing in Omagh caused 29 deaths, with 220 injured. Militant protestant paramilitary groups planted bombs and schemed in murders, but the explosions I mention were admitted to be the work of, or attributed to, the IRA, the Provos, or splinter groups, like the one in Omagh, which called itself the Real IRA.


Boston seemed innocent of the terror, or else conniving in it, making a conscious political statement, to the extent that one of the notable features on Boston roads were the bumper stickers supporting the IRA. It is well documented that a portion of the money collected in the U.S. by Noraid (the Irish Northern Aid Committee) was used to support the IRA bombing campaigns, and in another grotesque irony, some of the money used to buy weapons from the U.S. came from Libyan bagmen sent by Muammar Gaddafi, as one of the colonel’s many hobbies was the propagation of mayhem.


Except for such efforts as the Boston College oral-history project documenting the Irish Troubles, this history of violence has been little discussed in recent years or else strenuously justified as legitimate by, among many others, the longtime IRA supporter and unapologetic congressman Peter King, a Republican from New York.


After the two bombs on the day of the Boston Marathon, it seemed from the howls of pain, the cries for vengeance, the massing of troops and police, with tanks and helicopters, and the city’s paralysis, that Boston had lost its innocence. Such a bomb outrage had never happened in the city. But with severed limbs and three corpses outside the Boston Public Library and pools of blood on one of its oldest and happiest streets, the mood of the city was transformed—besieged, panicked, and ultimately unified—suffering in its trauma, in a way I have seen elsewhere in the world, yet painful to see in a city I love.


Boston did not deserve this—no city does—and it is lamentable that Boston has come to resemble the wider world of wreckage and bereavement.


The Looking Glass effect is routine for many travelers returning from a distant place. Not long ago I came back to Boston from Angola, which is still plagued by land mines that were scattered all over the country in its 27 years of civil war. It is estimated that 20 million land mines were planted in Angola by all sides in the long conflict.


Over a recent 10-year period, 2,000 land mines were found on the route of the Benguela railway and removed by a British charity called the HALO Trust (in all, 68,000 mines in Angola have been cleared by this gallant organization). One effect of the decades of the Angolan civil war, which ended only in 1992, was that the animals that had not been eaten by starving people were blown up by land mines. Cows in pastures are still shredded by the explosions now and then of forgotten land mines, and so are children playing and people taking shortcuts through fields.


These were mainly Chinese and Israeli landmines planted by Cubans and South Africans, and similar kinds of land mines are made by any one of a number of American companies, such as Raytheon Corp., based just outside of Boston.


And then there are cluster bombs. In my travels, people from the Congo, Ethiopia, Sudan, Mozambique, and Uganda have told me horror stories of the effects of these diabolical bombs, and on my return from these places what do I find on the other side of the looking glass? The shameful fact that Textron Defense Systems in the town of Wilmington, on the outskirts of Boston, is one of the world’s largest manufacturers of cluster bombs. The danse macabre of so many unlucky countries is a billion-dollar business, part of the Massachusetts economic miracle.


When the surviving suspect of the Boston Marathon bombing was charged with using “a weapon of mass destruction,” I mentally compared the two pressure cookers in the assault to an advanced cluster bomb, the so-called Sensor Fuzed Weapon made by Textron Defense Systems. As The Boston Globe reported, this little marvel is designed “to spray 40 individual projectiles of molten copper, destroying enemy tanks across a 30-acre swath of battlefield.” And not only enemy tanks, but humans, too.


After the bombing in Boston, a banner was lifted by rebels in Syria: BOSTON BOMBINGS REPRESENT A SORROWFUL SCENE OF WHAT HAPPENS EVERY DAY IN SYRIA. DO ACCEPT OUR CONDOLENCES. That banner which reminded me of life in the Belfast of recent memory, could be also raised in Iraq, Afghanistan, the Congo, South Sudan, in the Red Corridor of India bedeviled by the Naxalites, or in Assam under assault by the bombers of separatist movements, where almost every day is another day of heartbreak, of lives destroyed, bodies maimed, families torn apart. Boston did not deserve this—no city does—and it is lamentable that Boston has come to resemble the wider world of wreckage and bereavement.


The Looking Glass exists for everyone who travels back from violent places of the earth. And it contains another paradox. Just before you pass through the Looking Glass, you are looking at your own reflection. I was struck by the recognition of the Israeli spymasters, sadder but wiser, in the recent documentary The Gatekeepers, when at the end of that powerful film they reached the conclusion that in observing the Palestinians, they were looking in the mirror. “We have won already,” they’d been told by their enemy. “Victory for us is to see you suffer.”


----------



## cupper

Both the BBC and Wall Street Journal have investigative reports which suggest that Tamerlan Tsarnaev may not have been quite the Islamic Radical as it first appeared.

It seems that he subscribed to various conspiracy theory and white supremacist websites, publications and chat groups. According to the WSJ story he was asked by his mother to assist her with one of her home care clients who had been shot in the face during a robbery 40 years before. The patient had physically recovered, but described by family as mentally changed. The man had gradually developed an affinity for conspiracy theories, and the white supremacy movement. According to the article, Tsarnaev had many in depth discussions with the man, and both apparently shared similar views and beliefs.

I'm attaching links to both the BBC and WSJ sites, but unfortunately the WSJ article is behind a pay wall.

WSJ: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323420604578649830782219440.html?KEYWORDS=boston+bombing#articleTabs%3Darticle

BBC:

*Why did Boston bomber hate the US?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23571419

One of the brothers suspected of carrying out the Boston bombings subscribed to radical right wing American literature about guns, government conspiracy theories and white supremacy.

The BBC's Panorama programme has learnt that Tamerlan Tsarnaev was reading right wing material before the attack.

It could challenge the perception of the brothers as straightforward radical jihadists.

Hilary Andersson reports. (VIDEO AT LINK)

*Tamerlan Tsarnaev had right-wing extremist literature*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23541341



> One of the brothers suspected of carrying out the Boston bombings was in possession of right-wing American literature in the run-up to the attack, BBC Panorama has learnt.
> 
> Tamerlan Tsarnaev subscribed to publications espousing white supremacy and government conspiracy theories.
> 
> He also had reading material on mass killings.
> 
> Until now the Tsarnaev brothers were widely perceived as just self-styled radical jihadists.
> 
> Panorama has spent months speaking exclusively with friends of the bombers to try to understand the roots of their radicalisation.
> 
> *'Government conspiracies'*
> 
> The programme discovered that Tamerlan Tsarnaev possessed articles which argued that both 9/11 and the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing were government conspiracies.
> 
> Another in his possession was about "the rape of our gun rights".
> 
> Reading material he had about white supremacy commented that "Hitler had a point".
> 
> Tamerlan Tsarnaev also had literature which explored what motivated mass killings and noted how the perpetrators murdered and maimed calmly.
> 
> There was also material about US drones killing civilians, and about the plight of those still imprisoned in Guantanamo Bay.
> 
> *'A Muslim of convenience'*
> 
> The Tsarnaev brothers, ethnic Chechens, spent their early years moving around a troubled region of Russia torn by a violent Islamic insurgency.
> 
> But for the last decade they lived in Cambridge, near Boston.
> 
> The brothers' friends told us Tamerlan turned against the country and became passionate about Islam after becoming frustrated when his boxing career faltered because he did not have American citizenship.
> 
> Their friends wouldn't all speak openly because they were afraid of being wrongly viewed as associated with terrorism.
> 
> 'Mike' spent a lot of time in the brothers' flat.
> 
> "He (Tamerlan) just didn't like America. He felt like America was just basically attacking all Middle Eastern countries…you know trying to take their oil."
> 
> A spokesperson for Tamerlan's mosque in Cambridge, Nicole Mossalam, said Tamerlan only prayed there occasionally. She portrayed him as an angry young man who latched onto Islam.
> 
> "As far connecting with the Islamic community here, to actually praying, being involved, doing acts of charity….all of those were pretty much lacking.
> 
> "I would say he was just a Muslim of convenience," she said.
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, Tamerlan's younger brother who has been charged with the bombings, scrawled a note shortly before his capture stating "We Muslims are one body. You hurt one you hurt us all."
> 
> The brothers had been reading militant Islamic websites before the bombings.
> 
> Friends say the younger brother smoked copious amounts of pot and rarely prayed.
> 
> 'Tito' told us Dzhokhar's older brother dominated him and didn't approve of his "party lifestyle".
> 
> "He (Dzhokhar) was intimidated, that would probably be the best word. He took him very seriously. He was an authority."
> 
> *Radicalised by family?*
> 
> The FBI has been investigating the brothers, and possible connections Tamerlan might have had in the troubled Russian republic of Dagestan which he visited last year.
> 
> The House Intelligence Committee in Washington is being briefed on his connections.
> 
> The committee chairman, Mike Rogers said he believes the brothers' mother, Zubeidat Tsarnaev, was involved in his radicalisation.
> 
> "He had family members encouraging, we know that for sure," he said.
> 
> Zubeidat denies the allegations.
> 
> Tamerlan was killed in April following a gun fight with police which ended when his younger brother ran him over while trying to escape.
> 
> Dzhokhar, recently brought to court, denied all charges.
> 
> If convicted he faces life imprisonment or the death penalty.
> 
> You can watch Panorama - The Brothers who Bombed Boston on Monday 5 August at 20:30 BST on BBC One and then on the BBC iPlayer in the UK.


----------



## cupper

Additional links to articles referencing the WSJ and BBC reports.

*Meet the Man Who Supplied Tamerlan Tsarnaev with Right Wing Literature*

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/08/meet-man-who-gave-tamerlan-tsarnaev-his-right-wing-literature/68020/



> Alleged Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev become absorbed in magazines about wild conspiracy theories, mass killings and white supremacy, all courtesy of a convalescent older gentleman who has trouble facing "the realities of the world," according to his lawyer.
> 
> Yesterday, the BBC program Panorama reported on the telling reading material authorities found in the dead Tsarnaev brother's apartment. There were, for example, magazines that sympathized with Hitler, promoted a white supremacist agenda, and outlined how other mass murderers had performed their crimes.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal tracked down the individual who gave those magazines to Tsarnaev: 67-year-old Donald Larking. Larking was a client of Zubeidat Tsarnaev, who made a living in the U.S. caring for the elderly. Larking had been left with disabilities after surviving being shot in the face during a robbery at his job 40 years ago.
> 
> Larking subsequently became interested in magazines that pushed right-wing conspiracy theories about 9/11, the Oklahoma City bombings, and the Newtown school massacre. Tsarnaev, already a fan of conspiracy sites like InfoWars and Islamist websites, became close with the older man:
> 
> Ms. Tsarnaev began asking Tamerlan Tsarnaev or his brother to care for Mr. Larking when she wasn't available to work. Mr. Larking's wife, Rosemary, a quadriplegic, also needed help at home. Mr. Tsarnaev seemed to have found a kindred spirit in Mr. Larking. They became friends and had animated talks about politics, people close to the Larking family said.
> 
> Tamerlan started reading the anti-Semitic American Free Press and absorbed the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. He also reportedly became interested in hypnosis and methods of seduction, taking interest in a course called "How To Create an Instantaneous Sexual Attraction in Any Woman You Meet."
> 
> The relationship between the two men grew even stronger when Tsarnaev started bringing Larkin to his mosque regularly, supposedly just to get him out of the house.
> 
> [size=8pt]*After the bombings, Larkin called the authorities as soon as he recognized images of the Tsarnaev brothers from the television. But now, months later, Larkin has apparently "sunken into anger and depression." He believes the Boston bombings were also a conspiracy. *[/size]


----------



## jollyjacktar

Good news.

Updated 
Dzhokhar Tsarnaev found guilty in Boston Marathon bombing

Former student convicted on all charges, jury to weigh possible death sentence

The Associated Press Posted: Apr 08, 2015 1:29 PM ET| Last Updated: Apr 08, 2015 4:20 PM ET

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was convicted on all charges Wednesday in the Boston Marathon bombing by a federal jury that now must decide whether the 21-year-old former college student should be executed.

Tsarnaev folded his arms, fidgeted and looked down at the defence table as he listened to one guilty verdict after another on all 30 counts against him, including conspiracy and deadly use of a weapon of mass destruction. Seventeen of those counts are punishable by death.

The jury took a day and a half to reach its verdict, which was practically a foregone conclusion, given his lawyer's startling admission during opening statements that Tsarnaev carried out the attack with his now dead older brother, Tamerlan.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/dzhokhar-tsarnaev-found-guilty-in-boston-marathon-bombing-1.3025083


----------



## cupper

Not a big surprise there. The defence was basically geared towards keeping him alive, rather than keeping him from being convicted.

The real issue will now be addressed, does he deserve to die.  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar

I'm keeping my fingers crossed he'll be meeting up with his brother sooner rather than later.


----------



## OldSolduer

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm keeping my fingers crossed he'll be meeting up with his brother sooner rather than later.



If he's sentenced to death, it's a good bet he'll soend 10-15 years on Death Row, while the left wing apologist lawyers, human rights advocates, and other various sheep will exhaust every appeal.


----------



## mariomike

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> If he's sentenced to death, it's a good bet he'll soend 10-15 years on Death Row, while the left wing apologist lawyers, human rights advocates, and other various sheep will exhaust every appeal.



Maybe even longer.

"Why so many death row inmates in America will die of old age"
 http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/02/economist-explains-0


----------



## The Bread Guy

The latest ....


> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the 21-year-old found guilty of bringing terror to the finish line of the 2013 Boston Marathon, has been sentenced to death in the first case of an Islamic extremist who has been condemned to execution in the United States.
> 
> Tsarnaev and his slain brother, Tamerlan, had no formal affiliation with organized terror. But authorities believe they were influenced by Islamic radicals in the Russian region of Dagestan, where their mother lives.
> 
> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was convicted April 8 of 30 charges linked to the bombings, 17 of which carried the death penalty. On Friday, a federal jury in Massachusetts agreed unanimously that he should die, pending an expected appeal — a process that could take months, or even years ....





			
				Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> If he's sentenced to death, it's a good bet he'll spend 10-15 years on Death Row, while the left wing apologist lawyers, human rights advocates, and other various sheep will exhaust every appeal.


Zackly!


> "Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has become the 62nd inmate on federal death row after he was sentenced to death on Friday for his part in the Boston Marathon bombings.  He will now join the rarified group of men and women (two are female) awaiting execution on federal death row; at 21 he will be the youngest.
> 
> But despite the dramatic news from the Boston courtroom on Friday, Tsarnaev’s fate will take years to reach its conclusion. Many of his new federal death row peers have been sitting waiting for the appeals process to work its way out for more than 20 years ...."


----------



## mariomike

> "Many of his new federal death row peers have been sitting waiting for the appeals process to work its way out for more than 20 years ...."

Interesting when one considers the fact that Giuseppe Zangara spent only 10 days on Florida's Death Row for the assassination / murder of Chicago mayor Anton Cermak.  ( President-elect FDR appears to have been his intended target. )


----------



## jollyjacktar

They should frog march him out into the exercise yard tout suite and strap a couple of pressure cooker specials on his chest and back.  Fitting.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Now officially for the "final needle" ....


> Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev ended his long silence on Wednesday, apologizing for the pain and suffering he caused his victims before a judge formally imposed his death sentence.
> 
> "If there is any lingering doubt, let there be no more. I did it, along with my brother," Tsarnaev said, referring to the bombings carried out by him and older brother Tamerlan. "I ask Allah to have mercy on me, my brother and my family."
> 
> Tsarnaev, 21, bowed his head and clasped his hands in front as he stood at the defense table. Speaking in a low, slightly accented voice, he expressed remorse but never turned to face his victims.
> 
> He said he had come to know their names, faces and ages during his trial, but he did not address any of them by name. Two dozen victims had given powerful victim impact statements earlier in the day.
> 
> "Now, I am sorry for the lives that I've taken, for the suffering that I've caused you, for the damage that I've done. Irreparable damage," Tsarnaev said ....


If you're interested, prisoner's statement attached.


----------



## cupper

Annnnnnd now comes the years of appeals. 

And assuming that the drug cocktail is available to carry out the sentence.

And that a moratorium on the Death Penalty doesn't come in.

And that his sentence isn't commuted to life with no parole.

And that he isn't able to convince a couple of corrupt prison employees to assist in breaking him out of prison,

He should be in paradise before dying of natural causes.


----------



## Robert0288

Or he gets shanked by cousin Bubba.


----------



## mariomike

Sounds like they sent him here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADX_Florence

aka "The Alcatraz of the Rockies."


----------



## Robert0288

'Z-Hole' Sounds like a lovely place.


----------



## The Bread Guy

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sounds like they sent him here:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADX_Florence
> 
> aka "The Alcatraz of the Rockies."


Almost, but not quite ....


> .... A spokesman for the U.S. Department of Justice confirmed that Tsarnaev was being held at the high-security facility. The penitentiary is in the same prison complex as the ADX, a Supermax prison, but is a different institution ....


In fact, his name still doesn't come up on the "Inmate Locator" site yet.


----------



## mariomike

6 Jul 2016

Patriots Day: The Boston Marathon bombing movie poster has been released.

"Patriots Day is one of several Boston Marathon bombing dramas coming down the pipeline. David Gordon Green recently wrapped Stronger, starring Jake Gyllenhaal and Tatiana Maslany. There’s also Boston Strong, which has been stuck in development for the past few years with Casey Affleck and Daniel Espinosa signing on and signing off at different points."


----------



## jollyjacktar

That will be a hard movie to watch for many, I suspect.  I know for me, it will have my blood boiling.


----------



## mariomike

PATRIOTS DAY - OFFICIAL TEASER TRAILER - HD 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c9IpI_pNGI


----------



## daftandbarmy

mariomike said:
			
		

> PATRIOTS DAY - OFFICIAL TEASER TRAILER - HD
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c9IpI_pNGI



Interesting POV from Paul Theroux: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/16/paul-theroux-the-day-boston-felt-the-world-s-pain.html


----------

